# Que pensez-vous du nouveau MacBook ?



## Oyoel (20 Mars 2015)

Vos témoignages nous sont précieux et nous permettent de réaliser des articles ! Avant sa sortie officielle, que pensez-vous du nouveau MacBook d'Apple ? Prévoyez-vous déjà de l'acheter ?

Avec son poids très plume, il se libère surtout de la plupart de ses ports pour embrasser une seule et unique connectique : l'USB-C. Pour certains, c'est suffisant, pour d'autres pas assez, mais pour avoir un design comme celui dont il dispose, fallait-il vraiment faire autant de sacrifice ?

On attend donc votre avis sur la question 

Pour rappel, nous avions consacré quelques articles à son sujet :
http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/03/apple-reinvente-le-macbook-et-met-un-prix-sur-lapple-watch-87717
http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/03/un-petit-macbook-qui-annonce-des-bouleversements-87749

Notre test est également disponible !
http://www.macg.co/tests/2015/05/test-du-macbook-12-debut-2015-core-m-11-ghz-88716


----------



## crazy_c0vv (20 Mars 2015)

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une très belle machine, un bel exemple d'intégration. A mes yeux il est tout simplement magnifique. Nul doute que cette machine saura trouver des preneurs qui l'utiliseront en machine secondaire ou même principale.

Par contre, et là je vais être plus critique : cette absence de ports fait beaucoup parler. C'est tout à fait légitime. Lorsqu'on signale que cette absence est inadmissible, on trouve des gens pour répondre que c'était pareil avec la disparition de la disquette par exemple. Je ne trouve pas que ce soit la même chose. L'iMac qui s'était affranchit de la disquette disposait d'une belle connectique, ici il n'y a qu'un seul port USB dans un format -pour l'instant- peu répandu. 
C'est trop peu, je pense, pour une utilisation quotidienne pour la plupart des gens. On ne peut même pas brancher une clef USB, standard d'entre tous les standards, sans adaptateur ! Je pense qu'Apple aurait du laisser au moins un port USB 3 et ce cher TB. Ou alors, un second port USB-C et un adaptateur offert lors de l'achat. Cependant la machine ressemblerait plus à un Macbook Air et non à ce concept. 

Car je pense que c'est ce dont il s'agit : un concept, pour montrer ce qui s'en vient. Préparez-vous à des ordinateurs sans connectique, annonce Apple. Pour l'instant cette belle réalisation n'est clairement pas destinée à tout le monde. 

Mais bientôt, sans doute. Et prochaine étape, que peut-on imaginer ? Recharge sans-fil ? Voilà qui serait intéressant, et de même que sur les iPhones.


----------



## Madalvée (20 Mars 2015)

Moi je suis près à franchir le pas si on me prouve qu'OS pourra se connecter à Internet par Wifi, ce n'est actuellement pas le cas, et choisir entre l'adaptateur ethernet et l'alimentation ne me plait pas.
Faut pas beaucoup pour me satisfaire, pour moi l'ordi est le prolongement de mon cerveau, et je veux des choses claires, rien de tortueux comme des fils. Il me faudra acheter les options bluetooth de tous mes périphériques mais c'est jouable, déjà en 2004 quand je suis passé sous Mac on cherchait à se débarrasser au maximum des fils, les arts étaient là en fossile des utilisations antiques.
Ce sera ma prochaine machine, dans sa version 512 Go, mais je ne sais pas si je vais l'acheter tout de suite, il est moins puissant sur le papier que mon MacBook Air 2012, c'est bête de payer pour régresser, mon bon sens paysan n'y est pas prêt.
Il ne lui manque rien pour fair une bonne machine, le magsafe ne ma sauvé la mise que rarement dans des situations que je ne rencontre plus.
Ce qui me fait rêver c'est l'absence de ventilateur, ça me ramènerait à mon premier ordi, et le retina ont je n'ai pas encore pu profiter.
Je suis en tous cas incapable d'acheter plus lourd que mon MBA 11', je n'ai pas le feeling avec les MPB. J'ai un rapport très physique avec mes machines, qu'Apple se soucie de différencier les modèles par couleurs est une bonne chose pour moi qui n'ai ni iPad, ni iPod, ni iPhone, ni Watch et n'en veut pas.


----------



## Boeuf-fr (21 Mars 2015)

Chez Apple, chaque nouveau portable est moins bien que le précédent. Plus cher, plus fermé, plus fragile, beaucoup plus fragile. Au delà de la piètre qualité des machines, masqué par un sentiment de rareté, le Service Après Vente est, quant à lui, moins performant, beaucoup moins performant, voir absent. Reste Mac OS qui se ferme également, afin de nous inciter à l'achat d'un iPad ou d'un iPhone, toujours plus chers et toujours plus fragiles. Il fait souhaiter qu'après le montre connectée, Apple se connecte à ses clients !


----------



## Boeuf-fr (21 Mars 2015)

Désolé par cette répétition mais le serveur m'a indiqué des erreurs de connexions (indisponible) lors de l'enregistrement, tout en affichant mes brouillons. Etrange.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2015)

Je n'ai pas de besoins pour l'instant, mais si je devais acheter un nouveau portable, ça ne serait clairement pas celui là.

Trop cher, pas assez performant, aucun port. Je ne suis pas un fan du Wifi vu la stabilité du Wifi _made in Apple_…
Ou alors Apple devrait livrer les adaptateurs _ad hoc_ gratuitement pour que je jette un coup d'oeil sur cette machine.


----------



## LuDoMuL (21 Mars 2015)

Ce nouveau Macbook, qu'est ce qu'il est beau, mais qu'est ce qu'il est scandaleusement inutile et fait pour des pigeons.
Le truc principal bien sûr, c'est le port unique, c'est franchement scandaleux, sachant qu'en plus on y gagne rien en contrepartie, on gagne des grammes oui, et de la compacité, mais c'est pas énorme du tout par rapport à un Macbook Air. Et surtout, on gagne pas plus d'autonomie, il en a même moins qu'un Macbook Air.
Perso l'Air a vraiment ce qu'il faut en ports, c'est un très bon équilibre, il y a l'essentiel : le Magsafe qui est quand même mieux qu'un chargement en USB je suppose, deux ports USB, parce que je crois pas que ce soit encore has been d'avoir un clé usb et/ou un disque dur externe à brancher dessus, de même pour le Thunderbolt pour connecter à un écran, ou encore la carte SD, moins utile, mais fort pratique quand même !

Alors que là le principe donc, c'est de payer 1500€, pour un processeur bien moins puissant, 4 millimètres de moins, et deux/trois centaines de grammes en moins.
Et donc avec ça, faut ajouter l'adaptateur à 90€, pour pouvoir ne serait-ce charger, en même temps que d'être branché sur un écran, et surtout ne pouvoir avoir que 1 port USB. Mais bon au-delà du prix c'est vrai que c'est plus pratique de trimballer un adaptateur que l'on ne sait où mettre, en plus de l'ordinateur. Mais bon c'est vrai que pour 300 grammes ça vaut le coup...

Alors sinon y a l'écran retina oui, ça c'est magnifique, et aussi les nouveautés clavier/trackpad, qui doivent être assez sympa, mais bon qui doivent pas changer la vie.
Vraiment je comprends pas le principe, ce qu'il faut c'est un Air avec un écran retina, tout simplement; ou alors que le Macbook propose une autonomie encore plus grande, pour vraiment se montrer comme l'ordinateur mobile par excellence.

Vu tout ça, je pense et ose espérer qu'il ne se vendrait pas trop, mais j'ai des doutes malheureusement, il y aura bien des pigeons, ou alors pour ceux qui se servent vraiment de l'ordinateur portable qu'en mobilité, et encore, parce qu'il faut pas avoir l'idée de vouloir mettre une clé usb en déplacement. Et auquel cas d'ailleurs, faut lui foutre une puce 4G à l'ordinateur, là ça commencerait à être plus logique.

Pour mon usage, le Air 13" est vraiment irréprochable, il y a les ports qu'il faut, un poids/encombrement au top, et surtout une autonomie énorme, de 12/13h. Y a juste l'écran retina quoi qu'il manquerait, même si c'est pas indispensable!

Apple se fout de la gueule du monde désormais pour pas mal de trucs, les iPhone, avec les différences de prix selon le stockage; ce nouveau Macbook là, le Pro 15 qui commence désormais à 2300€ quoi, sans évoluer; et pour finir par le clou du spectacle, la Watch qui est clairement hors de prix, enfin surtout les bracelets quoi finalement. Du grand n'importe quoi, alors que les iPad/Macbook Air, et même les Pro Retina à la rigueur, ont des prix clairement plus acceptables et compréhensibles.


----------



## Marteljea (22 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, suite,
Quand au CLOUD en tous genre qui apparaissent un peu partout, les DATA CENTER on fait la preuve qu'ils sont incapable de ne pas tomber en panne. Je préfaire avoir les données pres de moi car je continue à en être le maître.
Les PROGICIEL qui suivent ce chemin vont á leurs perte.
Que ce genre de solution soit proposer en plus, c'est sympa. Que se soit la seule solution, c'est de l'aberration.
La preuve c'est le dernier PROGICIEL InDesign, les pro reviennent vers Quark.
Ils sont fou c'est concepteurs, qui veulent que la Terre deviennent aussi leurs terrain de jeux au même titre que les trader.
Pour la plus part ils oubli que nous ne sommes pas tous des SIMS.
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre.


----------



## -GF- (22 Mars 2015)

À la base , le MacBook tout simple , c'est un ordinateur plutôt entrée de gamme ou milieu de gamme , par exemple , le MacBook de 2007 , il est plus proche du MacBook Pro que du MacBook Air , ( qui n'est apparu qu'en 2008) mais quand j'ai vu la Keynote...
Le MacBook est encore plus fin que le MacBook Air...
Et la légèreté , c'est plutôt le devoir du MacBook Air...
En conclusion , je pense que le nouveau macbook est encore une nouvelle preuve qu'Apple veut rapprocher le mac des idevices ...
Par exemple , la disponibilité en or et en argent , comme par hasard , c'est le même type de personnalisation qu'un idevice ..
Le MacBook de nouvelle génération n'a rien à voir avec le macbook de 2006 ou 2007 jusqu'à 2011  , mais je l'espérais  ...
Mais je trouve quand même qu'il est pas mal


----------



## robertodino (22 Mars 2015)

J'ai vendu mon MBPR 13" late 2013 en janvier pour acquérir une nouvelle machine. J'ai vais tenter l'expérience avec le MacBook entrée de gamme en tant que machine d'appoint.

Mon seul souci c'est si l' Intel 5300 saura tenir la route afin d'éviter les lags de la 5100 qui équipait mon ancien Retina. Vous en pensez quoi? Il y aura des lags dans la GUI de base genre exposé, Mission Contrôler etc?


----------



## hellbola (22 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, cette machine conviendrai parfaitement a mes besoins (gros nomade) si je pouvais le brancher a mon ecran thunderbolt 27' Apple quand je suis a la maison. A priori ce n est pas possible?


----------



## xmbxmb (26 Mars 2015)

Je vous trouve un peu sévère avec ce nouveau MacBook; les critiques se concentrent sur deux points qui sont à mon avis contestables :

- le port unique. C'est une critique tout à fait compréhensible mais à mon avis à relativiser : beaucoup d'utilisateurs, dont je fais partie, ne font usage des ports que très rarement. En effet, pour l'essentiel, l'éthernet est assez dépassé et le wifi est très largement répandue. S'en passer ne me semble pas insupportable. Ensuite l'usb, je suis bien d'accord que c'est gênant (bien que les clouds prennent pas mal le relai maintenant, je pense en particulier à Dropbox) mais bon un petit adaptateur a 20€ fera l'affaire. Tout dépend donc de l'utilisation mais je pense vraiment que pas mal de personnes se satisferont d'un seul port. 

- ensuite la comparaison avec le air. A lire certains commentaires en exagérant a peine, le air sera parfait, le MacBook pas intéressant. Je ne vois pas bien ce qui justifie une position aussi tranchée : en prenant en comparaison les deux (modèle 256g),  on a du côté du air 100€ de moins, les fameux ports en plus et un écran un peu plus grand mais de l'autre un Retina et deux fois plus de mémoire vive. Quand au processeur, les tests ne sont pas sortis mais une difference significative entre les deux m'étonnerai beaucoup ... Il y a donc matière a débat. 

Reste le prix. Oui c'est cher, même très cher. Mais es-ce vraiment moins cher, a qualite équivalente (perf + qualite de construction) que la concurrence ? Un rapide tour des concurrents ne m'en a pas convaincu... 
Ceci dit ça reste cher : j'ai acheté un MacBook unibody en 2009 pour 900 balles (réduction apple on campus). On a plus rien chez Apple maintenanr à ce tarif la ... (Si ce n'est leur 11 pouces dont je ne vois pas bien qui peut en vouloir au regard de la petite taille de l'écran et de la capacité de mémoire ridicule...)


----------



## pacejz (29 Mars 2015)

Moi je le trouve vraiment très bien ce macbook. Il y a juste une chose deux choses qui m'inquiètent : ce seul port unique et les performances du Intel core M. Je n'ai pas besoin de performances exceptionnelles pour mon ordinateur mais j'utilise souvent un second écran et des latences m'embêteraient vu le prix de la machine. D'ailleurs je me posais une question (sans doute stupide étant donné que je ne sais absolument pas de quoi je parle) mais est ce qu'en branchant l'ordi à un moniteur externe il serait en charge en même temps ? Je dis ça car si c'était le cas sur cet ordi, l'unique port usb ne m dérangerait finalement pas vraiment. Bon de toute façon j'ai pas prévu d'acheter d'ordi avant les deux prochaines années, c'est juste de la curiosité !


----------



## jackpote (30 Mars 2015)

Avec l'adaptateur a 89€ oui. 

Moi ce MacBook va remplacer mon air 11" ... Sûrement le 10/04 !!


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (31 Mars 2015)

Pour ma part, le seul frein à l'achat de ce nouveau MacBook est la taille de l'écran... 
Il m'aurait fallu un 15 pouce pour franchir le cap.
D'ailleurs c'est pour ça que je n'ai pas pris de MacBook Air (pas de 15 pouces et puis je préfère les rebords de l'écran noirs glossy plutôt que gris mate)
Par contre mettre sur un seul port la clé USB, le chargeur et tout le reste , je dois dire que c'est du beau boulot. Qui a déjà réussi à brancher deux clés USB en même temps sur son MacBook Pro ? Pas moi car les ports sont trop rapprochés, du coup je ne me suis toujours servis que d'un seul... 
On regrettera peut être juste le Magsafe.
Bref, si un jour il sort en 15 pouce, je remplace mon MacBook pro mid 2012 de 17 pouces par ce nouveau MacBook.


----------



## canoe (3 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Moi ce MacBook va remplacer mon air 11" ... Sûrement le 10/04 !!


Bonsoir, dites-nous pourquoi. Je suis tout prêt à hésiter encore un peu entre un 11" et un 12". Merci.


----------



## jackpote (4 Avril 2015)

Pour moi la raison principale c'est la forme de l'écran et sa résolution Retina.


----------



## CBi (8 Avril 2015)

Une infographie intéressante sur Gizmodo =






J'ai évidemment du mal à trouver ce nouveau MacBook cher, à 1299$, alors mes 2 laptops pro précédents (MBA en 2008 et iBook SE Graphite) étaient tous les 2 au même prix = 1799$, soit l'équivalent, respectivement de 2500$ et 2000$ d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## CBi (9 Avril 2015)

Et par ailleurs, le MBA 2008 et le iBook SE Graphite avaient tous les 2 une seule prise USB. Donc sur ce plan aussi, continuité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2015)

C'est ce que j'attends d'un ipad pro et pas du tout d'un  macbook ...  la meme chose en enlevant le clavier

mais on dirait que ça vient


----------



## tropezina (10 Avril 2015)

je viens de me lancer achat en ligne macbook retina 1gh3 or, attente de 3 à 4 semaines


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Félicitation. Je veux attendre de le voir en vrai avant de craquer !


----------



## jackpote (14 Avril 2015)

http://m.darty.com/m/produit?codic=...9&origin_query=cat=13252&s=prix_asc&p=10&o=10

Livraison jeudi 30/04 !!! 

Vous y croyez ? En plus moins cher que sur l'Apple store !


----------



## ValeRoss46 (17 Avril 2015)

Quelqu'un saurait si avec ce nouveau MacBook on pourra le brancher sur une Tv, avec un adaptateur HDMI?
Si oui je me lance pour un achat.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## jackpote (17 Avril 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kickshark/hydradock-11-port-usb-c-dock-for-apple-macbook


----------



## city1 (17 Avril 2015)

Je trouve que ce mac est un belle innovation tant par la finesse que par les prouesses technologiques. 
Ca serait bien si Apple proposait aussi les couleurs des iphones sur les autres ordis de la marque (perso j'aurais craqué pour un gris sidéral). 
Le seul point négatif pour moi : le prix !!. Je suis bien content d'avoir acheté mon premier macbook pro rétina 2014 I5 8Go de RAM SSD 256 Go. Etant étudiant, il apporte la réactivité et la solidité que j'avais des mac. Mais quand je pense que le nouveau macbook côte le même prix que mon modèle pro rétina ça me semble assez prohibitif (d'autant qu'il pas très lourd non plus le pro rétina   )


----------



## Frodon (18 Avril 2015)

Personnellement c'est une machine qui pourra m'intéresser peut être si je n'ai plus de portable Apple professionnel.

A l'heure actuel, j'ai un MacBook Pro 15" par mon boulot, donc aucun intérêt, mais il est vrai que à titre personnel, mes usages d'un portable sont plutôt limités, ayant déjà un Hackintosh de compétition si j'ai besoin de puissance.
Mais pour comme machine d'appoint lorsque je suis en vacances ou en déplacement, si je n'avais pas déjà un portable Pro, ce MacBook 12" aurait été parfait pour bureautique, internet et développement d'appoint (Web et Mobile).

Bref, dans l'absolu, je trouve cette machine intéressante comme portable. Evidement, elle ne pourra pas servir de machine principale si on a besoin d'un peu de puissance, mais pour des usages moins exigeants ou comme portable en plus d'un ordinateur fixe, c'est une excellente machine à mon humble avis 

Après concernant le prix, elle est assez chère étant donné la config, mais cela me fait penser aux premiers MacBook Air qui étaient aussi très chers. J'ai bon espoir que ce point évolue significativement à la baisse d'ici 2 ans environ.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2015)

Mon point de vue personnel... pas dee connectique, mémoire ram et rom insuffisantes, processeurs pas vraiment rapides -> appareil inutile, sans aucun intérêt.


----------



## Pookitoo (21 Avril 2015)

C'est étonnant le peu d'engouement en France pour ce macbook, je ne trouve aucun site qui en parle sérieusement. Je suis régulièrement sur macrumors et ça n'arrête pas !

Je ne peux que me fier qu'aux Benchmark et aux retours des utilisateurs américains, mais personnellement je l'attends de pied ferme ce petit macbook. J'ai rarement été aussi enthousiaste et sceptique vis à vis d'un mac. La finesse, le trackpad qui peut servir de mini tablette graphique, l'écran retina, zero ventilateur, ça me plait bien ! Mais le prix et le processeur me font peur. J'ai commandé la version 1.3 avec 256 go de disque dur (avec la réduction éducation), j'espère avoir des performance qui se rapproche à un macbook air 2015 entrée de gamme pour 200 € de plus du coup (256 go de dd et 8 go de ram).

Bref, en tout cas moi je suis enthousiaste !


----------



## jackpote (21 Avril 2015)

Moi aussi je l'attends avec impatience !! Mais en 1.2 512Go. Tu l'as pris de quel couleur ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (22 Avril 2015)

Enfin des gens enthousiaste, ça fait plaisir vu comment tout le monde le descends ce MacBook.
Perso je me tâte encore pour la version 1,2 GHz et 512 Go.
Pour la couleur ça sera en gris sidéral.


----------



## jackpote (22 Avril 2015)

Mon MacBook Air 11 est constamment dans mon sac a dos tout les jours avec moi. 

Es ce que vous protéger votre Mac avec un coque ?


----------



## city1 (22 Avril 2015)

J'ai un macbook pro rétina qui me suit tout les jours (étudiant) et j'ai une housse et une coque pour le protéger


----------



## ValeRoss46 (23 Avril 2015)

J'avais un MacBook Pro Retina 15" et je le mettais dans une housse pour le transport. Une M U J J O en feutrine et cuir.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (23 Avril 2015)

Commande passer chez Darty par téléphone à l'instant.
Le vendeur m'a bien assuré que je serai livré le jeudi 30/04.
J'ai pris le 1,2 GHz 512 Go en gris sidéral, 1709€.
J'espère vraiment être livré la semaine prochaine.


----------



## james49 (23 Avril 2015)

En regardant bien  il n'y a pas une telle différence de poids entre le MBP et ce nouveau MB


----------



## city1 (23 Avril 2015)

Euh ... Le MacBook Pro pèse 1,5 Kg et le Nouveau Macbook pèse 900 Grammes 

A moins que tu voulais dire MBA (macbook air) ...


----------



## james49 (23 Avril 2015)

Non je parle bien du MBP  il n'y a que 500 et quelques grammes c'est pas non plus la mort  il n'y a pas  3 kg d'écart


----------



## Pookitoo (24 Avril 2015)

Et bien je peux te dire que un demi kilo en moins sur le dos quand tu bouges beaucoup c'est pas rien !! Quand je suis passée d'un MacBook Pro a un MacBook Air , mon épaule était ravie !! ( bon après c'est sûre que j'ai un sac bandoulière).

Pour la couleur c'est gris sidéral  et bien que j'ai commandé sur l'Apple store la version 1.3 , le fait de savoir qu'il est à Darty dans 6 jours m'interroge . Quand on regarde les rumeurs / estimations on gagne 10% vis à vis du 1.2 niveau puissance. 10% de puissance ou 512 go de disque dur et mon impatience (un peu bête , j'avoue) assouvie, j'hésite !!!


----------



## james49 (24 Avril 2015)

D'après mon informaticien  ce book ne vaut pas le coup car pas assez rapide il m'a dit que c'était comme un proto de ce qu'il va arriver par la suite , il me conseille aussi  (malgré la différence de poids) de prendre  le MBP car beaucoup plus rapide et beaucoup plus performant avec toutes les possibilités d'un Imac par exemple


----------



## $ly (24 Avril 2015)

Les 500 Grammes de différence entre le MBP rétina 13 et ce Macboock doivent être comblés par les adaptateurs nécessaires???
Franchement, au vu de caractéristiques des deux machines, pour 500 grammes (moins les adaptateurs ^^) et quelques millimètres de diff, le MBP rétina 13 me semble disposer d'un bien meilleur rapport qualité/prix!
Et je ne dis pas ça parce que j'ai un MBP rétina 13 et que je trouve que c'est une tuerie ^^


----------



## james49 (24 Avril 2015)

Je suis assez d'accord aussi


----------



## djegu (24 Avril 2015)

Encore une fois ça dépend de l'usage que vous en faites, si j'étais Étudiant je prendrai le macbook sans hésiter, petit, léger, perf suffisante pour du traitement de texte / navigation web, avec un écran d'appoint je suis sur que tu peux regarder des films sans soucis.
Excellente machine secondaire !

Sinon comme machine principale c'est sur que c'est très légé en terme de perf, va pas télécharger FCP ou la suite adobe t'es sur de rager après la machine.

Apple étant sa gamme, faut pas le voir comme le nouveau MBA mais plus comme une variante.
Apple comble les trous entre la tablette et l'ordinateur portable...


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2015)

djegu a dit:


> Excellente machine secondaire !


M'enfin, vu comme ça, ça fini par couter cher


----------



## Pookitoo (25 Avril 2015)

Et bien moi c' est pour une machine principale ! J'essayerai de faire une review objective et honnête de ce MacBook en tant que Webdesigner en machine principale. Toujours le dilemme du 1.2 dans moins d'une semaine ou le 1.3 dans 1 mois (peur de la surchauffe et sur les forums de macrumors ca parle d'un gain très (trop?) sensible. Bref j'attends encore quelques benchmark avant de me décider si je garde la commande Apple


----------



## ValeRoss46 (25 Avril 2015)

Ça sera également ma machine principale. Je recherchais le bon compromis entre MacBook Pro et iPad, je pense que de ce côté là je serais pas déçu, certes j'aurai plus le côté tactile mais j'aurai malgré tout un encombrement réduit par rapport au MacBook Pro.
Maintenant je croise les doigts pour le recevoir semaine prochaine, mais je reste méfiant avec Darty... [emoji4]


----------



## cybermac (25 Avril 2015)

Salut les amoureux du nouveau MB et autres amis de la pomme...
Je viens de commander le nouveau MB en gris sidéral avec 1,2GHZ et 512 de SSD. Je devrais l'avoir le 30 avril à partir de 13H...
Avec la remise Darty je le paie 19€ plus cher que dans le store éducation et je n'ai pas à attendre de 4 à 6 semaines... Vivement le 30 que, en plus, est le jour de mon anniversaire... Je me suis fait un beau cadeau 

Bon, je vous dirai s'il est beau quand je l'aurai...


----------



## ValeRoss46 (26 Avril 2015)

Oui enfin, je me méfie de Darty sur le fait que le MacBook soit dispo le 30, j'y crois moyennement. 
Je les ai rappelé aujourd'hui pour modifier ma commande, finalement je prend l'entrée de gamme, mettre 1700€ dans ce MacBook en réfléchissant bien, je pense pas que ça vaut le coup, je me contenterais du 1,1 GHz et 256 Go.
Et puis surtout j'hésite à me prendre une Apple Watch [emoji4]


----------



## SirDeck (26 Avril 2015)

J'ai pu essayer le Trackpad sur le 13" (terrible !). Mais quelqu'un a-t-il utilisé le clavier ?
La connexion avec l'adaptateur Ethernet sur l'adaptateur USB A, ça marche bien ?
Et les vidéos passent bien ? Sur le 11" qu'il devrait remplacer, les Replay d'Arte font… genre 6 images secondes  Saleté de Flash !


----------



## Pookitoo (26 Avril 2015)

Le trackpad est effectivement agréable (je le trouve pas révolutionnaire mais mieux que le précédent), et le clavier a de très bon retours sur les forums de macrumors. Ethernet et vidéo pas de soucis, encore une fois selon les retours des utilisateurs américains.

Par contre d'un coup avec les benchmarks de la version 1.3 on arrive au niveau du macbook air 2015 comme prévu  Les 2 seuls trucs embêtant c'est l'attente !!!! (pfiou encore 1 mois avant de le recevoir en France selon le site d'apple ..... ) et le prix tout de meme. Je l'ai commandé mais avec une petite boule dans la gorge. Premiere fois que je met ce prix dans un ordinateur. Bon c'est mon outil de travail donc je relativise mais tout de meme.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (26 Avril 2015)

Pour moi , apple l'a crée pour aller concurrencer directement tout types de chromebook et surfaces pro windaube .


----------



## SirDeck (26 Avril 2015)

Pookitoo a dit:


> Le trackpad est effectivement agréable (je le trouve pas révolutionnaire mais mieux que le précédent), et le clavier a de très bon retours sur les forums de macrumors. Ethernet et vidéo pas de soucis, encore une fois selon les retours des utilisateurs américains.
> 
> Par contre d'un coup avec les benchmarks de la version 1.3 on arrive au niveau du macbook air 2015 comme prévu  Les 2 seuls trucs embêtant c'est l'attente !!!! (pfiou encore 1 mois avant de le recevoir en France selon le site d'apple ..... ) et le prix tout de meme. Je l'ai commandé mais avec une petite boule dans la gorge. Premiere fois que je met ce prix dans un ordinateur. Bon c'est mon outil de travail donc je relativise mais tout de meme.



C'est quoi la version 1.3 ?


----------



## jackpote (26 Avril 2015)

Vous allez le protéger avec une coque ? Moi il est toujours dans mon sac a dos dans un poche dorsale. J'ai eu un MacBook un MacBook Pro et un MacBook Air 11. Et c'est ce dernière que pour la première fois j'ai fait tomber ! Ouche les coins de la machine on pas apprécier ! 

Alors avec ce modèle ultime je sais pas si je vais prendre un coque et du coup perdre de sa sublime ! Vous en penser quoi ?


----------



## SirDeck (26 Avril 2015)

Bah, c'est un peu mettre une housse plastique sur le canapé


----------



## jackpote (26 Avril 2015)

Et oui je sais, mais une belle rayure sur le gris sidéral du Macbook serai pas terrible ...


----------



## SirDeck (27 Avril 2015)

"l'usure" sur le métal, c'est de la patine. C'est beau


----------



## ValeRoss46 (27 Avril 2015)

Moi je vais prendre ça:
http://jolioriginals.com/collections/smooth/products/smooth-macbook


----------



## Pookitoo (27 Avril 2015)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est quoi la version 1.3 ?



La version 1,3 du macbook c'est l'option au niveau du processeur Core M intégré. L'entré de gamme est cadencé à 1,1 ghz avec 256 go de disque dur et 8 go de ram, la version du dessus est avec un processeur cadencé à 1,2 ghz et 512 go de disque dur, et il y a une option pour remplacer le processeur par un cadencé à 1,3 ghz.

Dit comme ça, ça parait peu de gagner 0,1 ghz à chaque fois, et selon les retours sur les forums US, c'est difficile de voir une différence à l'usage, mais au niveau des benchmark il y a un vrai gain entre chaque version de processeur. Et donc la version à 1,3 ghz, selon les benchmarks, arrive au niveau de puissance d'un macbook air 2015.

(encore une fois si on configure sur le site d'apple un macbook air 13 pouces avec 256 go de disque dur et 8 go de ram, on arrive à 1449 €, si on prend le nouveau macbook Retina avec une configuration similaire : version de base en 1,1 ghz, 256 go de disque dur et 8 go de ram, on ajoute l'option processeur 1,3 ghz, le prix est de 1699 € pour les memes performances, mais avec un écran retina, légèrement plus fin, un nouveau trackpad et un nouveau clavier, par contre il y a des gens que ça peut géner de n'avoir qu'un seul et unique port USB)

Et il reste à savoir si le gain en puissance vaut le coup. (ce que j'ai du mal à quantifier au niveau des usages)


----------



## SirDeck (27 Avril 2015)

OK.
Le port USB C c'est l'avenir. Il est terrible ! La majorité des adaptateurs intègrent un port femelle type C pour connecter l'alim. Et si on utilise un écran , on aura la bonne idée d'en prendre un qui fait hub Ethernet, USB, ThunderBolt, alim. etc… dès qu'il sortira 

Pendant les vacances, je suis parti avec une alim USB et un câble type micro B. J'ai pu y brancher mon Lumia, mon Fujifilm X100, Le kindel de ma douce… Un jour  tout ça se branchera sur une même alim. comme mon futur Mac… à tour de rôle


----------



## Pookitoo (28 Avril 2015)

Bon bah voilà plus qu'à annuler la commande Darty..... Pas dispo avant le 21/05 sur le site finalement et ils m'ont meme envoyé un mail pour me prévenir.... pffffff


----------



## ValeRoss46 (28 Avril 2015)

Oui exact je viens de les avoir au téléphone et le vendeur m'a bien confirmer que ça serait dispo qu'à partir du 21/05...
Bon en même temps je m'en doutais un peu.
Mais pourquoi avoir annulé ta commande Pookitoo? Tu l'aura pas plus vite ailleurs, et chez Darty tu as quand même une bonne remise comparer au Store.


----------



## cybermac (28 Avril 2015)

C'est étonnant cette histoire avec Darty. Normalement ils sont assez sérieux...   
Moi je n'ai pas eu d'info d'annulation. J'ai même appelé ce matin pour modifier l'adresse de livraison et ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire car le colis avait deja quitté leurs entrepôt... On verra bien jeudi...


----------



## Pookitoo (28 Avril 2015)

J'ai une commande chez Apple en cours avec la version 1,3 GHz et la réduction education donc ca revenait au même ( et pourtant je ne suis pas étudiant 

Et la livraison est prévu également pour fin mai . Si j'arrive a mettre la main dessus avant fin mai ca m'aurait bien arrangé / fait plaisir ! Car, comme je le disais dans un autre post, j'ai voulu faire le malin a revendre mon MacBook Air 1semaine et demi avant la sortie du MacBook (ca perd toujours un peu à l'occasion après ce genre de sortie)

Et me voilà avec un ordinateur tout vieux en dépannage depuis 1 mois ( c'est totalement irresponsable de ma part car je suis dans le webdesign, mais je m'y attendais pas à celle la ...)


----------



## Pookitoo (28 Avril 2015)

cybermac a dit:


> C'est étonnant cette histoire avec Darty. Normalement ils sont assez sérieux...
> Moi je n'ai pas eu d'info d'annulation. J'ai même appelé ce matin pour modifier l'adresse de livraison et ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire car le colis avait deja quitté leurs entrepôt... On verra bien jeudi...



Alors la ce serait le pompon !!!


----------



## cybermac (28 Avril 2015)

C'est quand que tu as passé ta commande chez Darty?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (28 Avril 2015)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi Pookitoo, j'ai vendu mon MacBook Pro la semaine dernière et je me retrouve à poil...

Pour répondre à cybermac j'ai passer commande le 23/04 chez Darty, le vendeur m'avait bien assuré que je l'aurais le 30/04, en fin de journée j'ai eu ce même vendeur qui m'a confirmé que la date était passé au 21/05...
J'ai essayé de gratté une remise mais il a pas pu, même en voyant avec son supérieur. Enfin si, il m'a proposé 10€ de remise sur leurs assurance a 250€! [emoji12]


----------



## cybermac (29 Avril 2015)

bon, bon... Je vais les appeler, mais ça va être pareil pour moi...
Je vais annuler la commande et garder celle de lApple Store. Heureusement j'ai encore mon mba!


----------



## ValeRoss46 (29 Avril 2015)

Je garde la commande chez Darty, 75€ de réduction par rapport au store n'est pas négligeable pour moi. Et puis je pense pas l'avoir avant en passant par le store.

On a plus qu'à prendre notre mal en patience les gars! [emoji6]


----------



## cybermac (29 Avril 2015)

Bon, je viens de raccrocher avec Darty. C'est bien décalé au 21/05. C'est juste qu'ils ont oublié de me prévenir [emoji3]

J'ai annulé ma commande. Dans l'Apple store éducation ça me fait 19€ de moins que chez Darty. Et je pense que le délai sera le même. 
Ca me laisse un mois de plus de réflexion [emoji3] 
Patience...


----------



## Pookitoo (30 Avril 2015)

Ca commence a être signalé en livraison en Europe, Angleterre entre autre..


----------



## chinoisurfer (1 Mai 2015)

Perso j'attends de voir les différentes couleurs en vrai: hésitation entre champagne et gris ardoise.
Après j'hésite aussi entre le promo 1,3 et 1,1. 
Du coup j'attends les tests et retour du 1,3 GHZ avant de franchir le pas.
Mais bon par contre je suis pas a poile en attendant avec mon imac retina 5K  
Courage a ceux tournant sur un vieux coucou et dans l'attentes de vos retours  
Sur le même sujet, ORLM vient de sortir son émission spécial macbook


----------



## CBi (2 Mai 2015)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Perso j'attends de voir les différentes couleurs en vrai: hésitation entre champagne et gris ardoise.


Ça vaut le coup d'attendre pour juger de l'effet: le gris sidéral (présent sur la plupart des vidéos) avait l'air très attirant à l'image, mais dans la réalité, le modèle argent a ma préférence, en particulier à cause de la pomme dont la surface polie forme un miroir parfait...


----------



## jackpote (2 Mai 2015)

Le modèle argent reste la couleur la plus classique.


----------



## Pookitoo (2 Mai 2015)

A priori on le voir a carré senart et val d'Europe mais on ne peut pas l'acheter .... Super ... Bon il faut vraiment que je décroche et que j'attende


----------



## CaBrAcHo (2 Mai 2015)

Pour ceux et celles qui sont intéressés par le modèle de base couleur 'or', ce dernier est dispo chez "webditrib" à 1372e

http://www.webdistrib.com/APPLE-Macbook-Or-1-1GHz-256Go-MK4M2F-A--__p_956710.html


----------



## jackpote (2 Mai 2015)

Alors parmi ceux qu'ils les ont vu en vrai quel est la plus belle des couleurs ? 

Le or fait pas trop bling bling ? 

Webdistrib est un site sérieux ?

Merci


----------



## chinoisurfer (3 Mai 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Ça vaut le coup d'attendre pour juger de l'effet: le gris sidéral (présent sur la plupart des vidéos) avait l'air très attirant à l'image, mais dans la réalité, le modèle argent a ma préférence, en particulier à cause de la pomme dont la surface polie forme un miroir parfait...



perso si je me laisse tenter par ce macbook, sa sera tout sauf la couleur Alu que je trouve particulièrement ennuyante.


----------



## cybermac (4 Mai 2015)

Le new macbook est en expo dans le store d'Aix; mais pas en stock...
Demain je vais voir à quoi il ressemble en vrai [emoji7]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2015)

Et bien, j'ai eu la chance de le voir en vrai samedi, voulant essayer l'Apple Watch (je suis tombé sur les Macbook par hasard), et j'ai eu du mal à voir la différence de finesse avec le Macbook Air... Faut dire qu'ayant un Macbook Pro, je trouve que cette course à la finesse n'est pas un argument de vente prioritaire, et donc dur de voir la différence qui se joue à quelques millimètres.
Par contre, j'avoue que le design global, est très beau, y compris cette fameuse pomme en LiquidMetal.
Le clavier plus gros avec des touches en sorte de "caoutchouc" est très agréable à utiliser, et c'est la seule réelle chose qui me fait envier ce mac, comparé à mon Macbook Pro. J'espère donc qu'ils vont "démocratiser" ce nouveau clavier.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (4 Mai 2015)

Pour ma part Darty m'as téléphoné cette après-midi pour m'annoncer du retard, une semaine après... lol 
J'ai dis a la gentille dame que je le savais depuis 1 semaine. Un train de tetard chez Darty. [emoji4]


----------



## Ardienn (4 Mai 2015)

Je suis passé le voir aujourd'hui. Très beau, un poids plume. Par contre je le trouve trop petit... Cela dit, j'ai un mbp 15" et c'est ma seule machine. Donc je me vois mal passer à du 12" en machine principale. Le clavier est vraiment top, je trouve. Les touches sont larges et le rétro éclairage est très lumineux. 
Le gris et le noir sont très sympas, j'ai moins aimé la couleur or. Alors que je trouve l'or pas trop mal sur un ipad, mais ce n'est que mon avis. 

Bref, dommage qu'ils ne sortent pas le même en 13"..


----------



## ValeRoss46 (4 Mai 2015)

Le même en 14" serait l'idéal.
Mais en attendant ça sera un 12" pour moi.
Cela en sortant d'un 15" ça risque de faire bizarre au début...


----------



## Ardienn (4 Mai 2015)

Un 14" serait parfait en effet!
N'empêche, je pense que tu vas l'apprécier  Ce clavier est vraiment cool.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (5 Mai 2015)

J'en doute pas, et puis niveau mobilité je pense pas être déçu non plus. 
J'espère juste arriver à le casé dans mon petit sac à dos de tous les jours que je trimballe partout au boulot.


----------



## cybermac (5 Mai 2015)

Attention à ne pas le rayer [emoji29][emoji22]
Tu vas utiliser une housse?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (5 Mai 2015)

Oui, celle-ci:http://jolioriginals.com/collections/smooth/products/smooth-macbook
En pré-commande pour le moment, je les ai contacté et ils n'ont toujours pas reçu le nouveau MacBook pour pouvoir faire la housse.


----------



## jackpote (5 Mai 2015)

J'ai entendu sur ORLM que ce MacBook était teinté dans la masse, ce qui éviterai de voir apparaître les grosses rayures blanche  comme sur l'iPhone 6 sidérale.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (5 Mai 2015)

Oui exact, j'ai vu l'émission et ils ont bien mentionné ce point. Plutôt pas mal, à voir à l'usage.


----------



## cybermac (5 Mai 2015)

Très belle housse, elle fait très class

Je viens de le voir en vrai. Il est très beau et leger; L'écran est magnifique. Cela me réconforte dans mon choix... Vivement qu'il arrive [emoji7]


----------



## jackpote (5 Mai 2015)

Quel couleur t'as préféré ?


----------



## cybermac (5 Mai 2015)

je l'ai pris en gris sidéral. Ca change un peu et il est magnifique.


----------



## jackpote (5 Mai 2015)

T'étais pas fan de la couleur Or ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (5 Mai 2015)

Gris sidéral pour moi aussi. Il a l'air très classe dans cette couleur.

La couleur or me sort par les yeux, j'ai un 6 plus gold et j'en peux plus de cette couleur... A la base je l'avais pris en pensant que madame allait me le reprendre en septembre, mais finalement elle a changé d'avis et veut plus un iPhone... 
En septembre revente direct pour un 6S (plus ou pas, à voir).
Mais bon là je m'égare [emoji4]


----------



## jackpote (5 Mai 2015)

Va falloir que je les vois en vrai pour me décider je crois.


----------



## Oyoel (5 Mai 2015)

Juste un mot pour vous prévenir de la disponibilité de notre test du modèle 1,1 GHz !
http://www.macg.co/tests/2015/05/test-du-macbook-12-debut-2015-core-m-11-ghz-88716


----------



## jackpote (5 Mai 2015)

Vous allez tester le 1.3ghz ?


----------



## Pookitoo (6 Mai 2015)

J'ai toujours le 1,3 qui est en commande (prévu pour fin mai snif) mais je me pose la question de la différence de performances entre le 1,2 et le 1,3. Du mal à me rendre compte. Si un "spécialiste" des processeurs passe par là


----------



## cybermac (6 Mai 2015)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais quelques test des 3 versions circulent sur le net. Le 1.3 a une hausse significative par rapport aux 2 autres, dans les résultats des tests... Ceci dit, je ne suis pas sur qu'à l'utilisation cela soit vraiment visible.
J'ai prix le 1.2 pour le SSD à 512Go, sinon je pense que j'aurais pris le 1.1
Pour mon utilisation mon bon vieux MBA de 2013 avec un i5 à 1,3GHz ne montre pas du tout ses limites. Il est même trop puissant pour moi (bon, j'exagère un peu) 

Mon portable est toujours dans mon sac, je suis consultant. Je l'utilise pour des demos client (internet) mail, tableur et traitement de texte. En mode perso un peu de photo et video, mais rien de bien méchant. Ce n'est pas ma machine principale, mais c'est celle que j'utilise le plus... Mon macmini est là dans les rares cas (montage vidéo) où j'ai besoin d'un peu plus de puissance.

Je privilégie l'excellent écran du nouveau, son poids plume et le faible encombrement. Un deuxième port USB aurait été le bienvenu, mais je m'en passerai sans trop de problème. J'utilise presque exclusivement du WIFI. Puis, un portable sans ventilo c'est le top 

Du coup j'attends avec impatience mon petit dernier.


----------



## jackpote (6 Mai 2015)

Es ce que vous pensez qu'il est possible de régler le trackpad pour qu'il ne fasse aucun bruit lors du clique ?


----------



## Oyoel (6 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Vous allez tester le 1.3ghz ?


Oui, mais on est tributaire des délais de livraison pour le coup 


jackpote a dit:


> Es ce que vous pensez qu'il est possible de régler le trackpad pour qu'il ne fasse aucun bruit lors du clique ?


Non, si on veut utiliser Force Touch, le clic doit se faire. En revanche, il est toujours possible d'utiliser de manière plus classique le trackpad, sans le clic donc.


----------



## jackpote (6 Mai 2015)

J'ai mal formuler ma demander. Je voulais dire qu'avec ce trackpad le bruit de clic était irréel et émis par les haut-parleurs du MacBook. Est il possible de couper le son du clic ?


----------



## Oyoel (6 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> J'ai mal formuler ma demander. Je voulais dire qu'avec ce trackpad le bruit de clic était irréel et émis par les haut-parleurs du MacBook. Est il possible de couper le son du clic ?


La réponse est plus compliquée qu'il n'y parait, je t'invite à lire notre dossier sur Force Touch :
http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/04/force-touch-comment-ca-marche-88510


----------



## F118I4 (7 Mai 2015)

Il m' intéresse vraiment ce portable surtout que moi je fais pas grand chose avec mon ordi mise à part surfer, écouter de la musique et regarder des films de tps en tps.
Vous pensez qu'ils vont sortir un cable lightning (iphone) vers USB C parce que moi mise à part le lightning j'utilise rien d'autre j'ai une clé qui me sert une fois par an donc bon. Désolé d'avoir une utilisation basique...
J'ai pas envie d'acheter le gros machin en plus il me servira pas.


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2015)

Je suis allé le tâter hier dans un Apple Store. Bien évidemment, il ne s'agit pas de parler des performances, difficiles à évaluer dans ces conditions.
Mais pour le reste :
- c'est une machine magnifique, vraiment un petit bijou de design ; les finitions semblent vraiment à la hauteur ; personnellement, si je devais en acheter un ce serait le noir (ou gris sidéral )
- le trackpad est formidable : il fonctionne parfaitement et, quand on sait que la surface n'est plus mobile, c'est assez confondant ; avec un peu de chance, Apple va nous déployer cette technologie dans un appareil tactile et là, ce sera carrément épatant ;
- le clavier est un peu dur : la course réduite des touches est un peu déroutante ; pour autant ce clavier est agréable à utiliser, ses touches étant parfaitement accessibles et lisibles ; on pourrait dire que le clavier est parfait dans le plan horizontal (abscisses et ordonnées) mais demande une petite adaptation dans l'axe des cotes.
- l'écran est bien, sans doute mieux que bien, mais je ne suis pas très qualifié pour en juger.

Le prix se "justifie" par l'aspect portabilité/compacité/qualité, censé convenir à ceux qui ne développeront pas avec et donc le valorisent davantage que la puissance et l'hypothétique évolutivité de la machine.
N'étant pas tout à fait dans la cible marketing, je le trouve donc un peu cher et opterais plutôt pour un MacBook Air (au même prix, on a un peu plus de puissance et de connectique).

Mais j'adorerais l'avoir, c'est certain, pour modérer ceci ou visionner cela (d'autant que, quand on le dos ratatiné, moins c'est lourd, mieux c'est).


----------



## ValeRoss46 (7 Mai 2015)

Ça fait plaisir de lire un avis objectif [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (7 Mai 2015)

J'ai l'impression que le nouveau MacBook n'est plus dispo à la commande sur le site de Darty ? Pré commande encore repousser ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (7 Mai 2015)

Effectivement je viens de voir sur leur site le produit est momentanément indisponible.
J'ai regardé mon suivi et il y a marquer " votre colis a été remis à la poste le 29/04 lol 
Et quand je clique sur le suivi ça me met " votre commande est en cours de préparation "
Bref je les appelle en rentrant du boulot.


----------



## jackpote (7 Mai 2015)

Ok merci tiens moi au courant.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (7 Mai 2015)

Bon je viens de les avoir au tel, pas de très bonne nouvelles... Ils sont incapables de donner une date d'approvisionnement maintenant.
La nana se renseigne et me rappelle dans les prochains jours pour essayer de me donner une date...
Je suis dégouté là, moi qui espérer l'avoir pour mes vacances à partir du 15/05...
Je crois bien que c'est rater!


----------



## jackpote (7 Mai 2015)

Donc c'est pas pour rien qu'il n'est plus afficher sur le site de Darty...


----------



## Ardienn (7 Mai 2015)

https://www.mac4ever.com/iphone/article?id=100792&page=1&app=true&base64=false&hd=false


----------



## ValeRoss46 (8 Mai 2015)

Pas mal le copier/coller [emoji6]


----------



## Ardienn (8 Mai 2015)

@dragao13 : Le truc, c'est que tu le vois comme une machine principale. Cette machine vient en complément d'un iMac, à mon sens.
(D'ailleurs, la config rêvée est désormais iMac 5K + macbook en 512gb, selon moi).

Pour le mec d'une grande ville qui va vraiment l'emporter à son boulot tous les jours et qui prend les transports en commun / taxis, ou prend souvent le train / avions pour le boulot ; et même pour les vacances etc., et qui ne l'utilise que pour des dossiers / rapports / mails, c'est la machine rêvée. Moins d'un kilo, encombrement réduit à l'extrême, que tu peux sans doute placer dans un petit sac. Se déplacer léger, quoi.

Mais bon, c'est sûr que ça a un coût. Moi, personnellement, cela ne me convient pas vu qu'il me faut une machine tout en un : donc macbook pro.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2015)

pillouti a dit:


> @dragao13 : Le truc, c'est que tu le vois comme une machine principale. Cette machine vient en complément d'un iMac, à mon sens.
> (D'ailleurs, la config rêvée est désormais iMac 5K + macbook en 512gb, selon moi).
> 
> Pour le mec d'une grande ville qui va vraiment l'emporter à son boulot tous les jours et qui prend les transports en commun / taxis, ou prend souvent le train / avions pour le boulot ; et même pour les vacances etc., et qui ne l'utilise que pour des dossiers / rapports / mails, c'est la machine rêvée. Moins d'un kilo, encombrement réduit à l'extrême, que tu peux sans doute placer dans un petit sac. Se déplacer léger, quoi.
> ...


Pour ma part, je suis de plus en plus avec mon iPad en déplacement... Il est encore plus léger, discret et petit qu'un Macbook. 
Après, c'est pour une utilisation non professionnelle bien entendu. Pour une utilisation professionnelle en déplacement, le Macbook Pro reste à mon avis le meilleur compromis (s'il voyage tout le temps. Si c'est occasionnel, le Macbook peut en effet être une bonne solution de 'dépannage').

@*ValeRoss46 : *
Puis bon, je vois personnellement cet ordinateur plus comme un futur ultraportable (donc ton argument d'ultra-portable, je ne le comprend pas, cet ordinateur est ultra portable il me semble comparé au Macbook Pro ou même Macbook Air... La puissance rentre en compte dans ce type ?)


----------



## ValeRoss46 (8 Mai 2015)

Je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien saisi ta phrase nono68200...
Tu peux me ré expliquer stp?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2015)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien saisi ta phrase nono68200...
> Tu peux me ré expliquer stp?



Je me suis trompé de pseudo, je voulais parler de @*dragao13. *


----------



## Ardienn (8 Mai 2015)

C'est sûr que si l'on a besoin de puissance, il ne fera pas l'affaire. 
Mais pour tout le reste, y'a... le macbook. 
En fait, c'est vraiment une machine urbaine (je crois l'avoir lu dans un article de macg, d'ailleurs).
Si tu prends ta bagnole tous les jours, là, à la limite, tu t'en fous, tu prends le pro directement.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (8 Mai 2015)

Ok nono [emoji6]

Darty m'ont rappeler, juste pour me confirmer qu'ils n'avaient pas de date a me communiqué, mais que la situation pourrait se débloquer "rapidement", la gentille dame me rappelle dans une semaine pour faire un point.
Je lui ai clairement dit que si je trouver plus rapidement ailleurs j'annulerai ma commande chez eux.
Malheureusement sur Toulouse il n'y a pas d'Apple Store. Je vais aller guetter chez Boulanger et la FNAC la semaine prochaine vu que je serais en congé à partir de mercredi.


----------



## jackpote (8 Mai 2015)

Vous savez si l'Apple store d'Aix les ont en stock ?


----------



## cybermac (8 Mai 2015)

Non, pas de stock à Aix... malheureusement...


----------



## jackpote (8 Mai 2015)

Ok merci.


----------



## cybermac (8 Mai 2015)

j'espère qu'ils vont l'avoir rapidement. Mais pour le moment je garde ma commande dans le store en ligne. Je pourrais toujours l'annuler par la suite si il y a du stock.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (8 Mai 2015)

Je suis dans la même optique que toi cybermac.
Je garde ma commde chez Darty mais si je le trouve ailleurs je fonce et annule dans la foulée chez Darty.
Déjà 2 semaines sans ordi et c'est dur... [emoji5]️


----------



## cybermac (8 Mai 2015)

heureusement que moi j'ai encore mon mba!
Je ne sais pas comme tu fais... Bon, ça ne devrait plus tarder [emoji6]


----------



## Ardienn (9 Mai 2015)

@dragao13 : il lui manque juste un écran retina.. S'ils en sortaient un comme ça, j'en fais ma machine principale direct.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (9 Mai 2015)

Donc si on suit ton raisonnement l'écran Retina de l'iPhone n'apporte rien comparer aux premières générations d'iPhone?? 
Mais bien sûr, on doit pas avoir la même vu c'est clair.
Quand je vois un écran non Retina comme ceux du Air ou des anciens MacBook Pro ça me saute direct aux yeux les pixels.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (9 Mai 2015)

Ah d'accord, avoir un écran de meilleure qualité c'est de la frime!.... J'en ai lu des conneries, mais là... respect!
T'ira expliquer ça à Tim Cook, tu pourrais même essayer de le convaincre de revenir en arrière, on sait jamais [emoji6]
Le MacBook Air n'aura pas d'écran Retina rassure toi. Il va seulement disparaître au profit du MacBook, qui sera certainement décliné en 14 ou 15", et avec des performances plus importante qu'actuellement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Franchement ... dis moi ce que tu fais d'important niveau image ou vidéo en 13 ou 15 pouces ?
> 
> Quel mec va décemment travailler sur des écrans de cette taille ?
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord pour l'autonomie au niveau du Macbook. J'ai été assez déçu de voir l'autonomie baissée alors que j'imaginais qu'elle allait au contraire augmenter. Par contre, le Macbook Pro avant Retina avait une moins bonne autonomie qu'après le Retina... (7h avant contre 9h maintenant).
Pour le Retina en lui-même, il faut comparer côte à côte un écran Retina et un non Retina, on voit tout de suite la différence, même sur un 13 pouces.  J'ai un Macbook Retina au quotidien, et parfois j'utilise un de 2012 et je vois de suite la différence de couleurs.
J'aime bien l'expression que disait mon père : "On dirait que sur le Retina, il y a un filtre en moins". C'est plus net, plus clair, mais certainement pas essentiel en effet. On vivait très bien à l'époque des cassettes vidéos, alors pourquoi avoir inventer les DVDs puis le bluray ?...


----------



## ValeRoss46 (9 Mai 2015)

Dragao c'est toi qui caricature.
Si t'es pas foutu de voir la différence entre un écran Retina et un écran non Retina tu dois avoir un sacré problème ophtalmologique.
Un conseil, prend RDV chez l'ophtalmologue [emoji6]
J'ai déjà mis un Retina et un non Retina côte à côte et je vois la différence direct.
Bon j'ai 10/10 a chaque œil, ça doit aider [emoji5]️


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> N'exagère pas ... je fais cette remarque car c'est au détriment de l'autonomie sur un produit comme le macbook donc tu perds au change par rapport à l'objectif d'utilisation de ce produit ... merci de ne pas trop caricaturer !


Ah, sur le Macbook je suis entièrement d'accord.
Mais il me semblait que tu généralisais cette "non-utilité" du Retina à tous les portables Apple, or je trouve que le macbook Pro en profite bien justement.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (9 Mai 2015)

Tout a fait, chacun son avis.
Sans rancunes dragao13 [emoji6]
Peace [emoji56]


----------



## $ly (9 Mai 2015)

C'est vrai qu'avoir un écran avec une définition meilleur grâce au rétina, c'est que pour faire beau, pour la frime, d'ailleurs, Apple auraient du concevoir le nouveau macbook dans une coque plastique pourrie, plutôt qu'une magnifique coque en alu brossé puisque c'est pas la beauté qui compte, et en plus il aurait été encore plus léger!!!
(Remarque sarcastique d'un utilisateur de macbook pro retina 13)


----------



## Pookitoo (9 Mai 2015)

En tout cas je vais vous faire une petite review rapide sur le forum pour MON utilisation : web dev et web design. Et j'ai les deux à coté : macbook air 2013 et macbook retina, franchement, je comprends pas qu'on puisse ne pas voir la différence ! Le macbook air est suffisant et le macbook retina est agréable niveau écran ! Tout le monde n'a pas le meme degrés d'exigence (ni les memes exigences : je troque facile  1 ou 2 h d'autonomie contre cet écran retina, surtout que ça ne représente qu'une perte de 10 % d'autonomie)


----------



## $ly (9 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> On parle ici du macbook ...


Et moi aussi... mais ma vision des choses est la même pour le nouveau macbook que pour le macbook pro rétina... Si le rétina apporte un confort pour l'un c'est de même pour l'autre!


dragao13 a dit:


> besoin d'un larousse ?


Moins que toi de correction vis à vis de tes interlocuteurs...

Après, libre à toi d'être resté à la VHS sur les écrans de moins de 107 cms et d'être passé au bluray au dessus de 107 cms ^^


----------



## $ly (9 Mai 2015)

Quand on utilise gimp pour du travail (en amateur) sur image et photos sur un écran retina (même si je dois avouer que sur 15 pouces se serait plus confortable, le budget n'est pas le même et le forma plus contraignant), on a plus envie de retourner en arrière point de vu définition d'image, je prend aussi beaucoup plus de plaisir à regarder mes photos qui ont sur écran rétina, un rendu bien plus proche de ce que capture mon reflex...
J'ai pas besoin de plus d'arguments que cela...


----------



## Ardienn (9 Mai 2015)

Si tu disais que l'écran retina était superflu, soit, c'est ton avis. Pas de problème. Mais concernant la "frime", là, je ne vois pas. Aucune envie d'un retina pour épater les copains. C'est un choix personnel. La pomme lumineuse, à la limite on peut considérer cela comme de la frime, mais l'écran est personnel. 

L'argument de Vallross86 est parfait. (l'exemple du DVD / Blu-ray). On peut très bien mater un film sur DVD. Mais ceux qui passent au Blu-ray le font par pur plaisir. C'est plus agréable à l’œil. Sur un 13 pouces, c'est la même chose. Tu perçois la différence. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tu vas bosser tes photos / Vidéos, sur un écran de cette taille si tu es un pro, effectivement. Mais pour l'amateur, qui voit cette machine comme un tout en un, et qui doit certainement faire deux, trois retouches photos / monter son film de vacances, le retina est un plus, même au quotidien. Une fonction superflue, certes. Mais de la frime, je ne pense pas.


----------



## Pookitoo (9 Mai 2015)

(je vous ai fais un bloc sur ma review de ce macbook sur le forum si ça vous dit ) . Encore une fois pour le retina : chacun son avis ! Mais critiquer ceux qui apprécie n'est pas forcément une démarche des plus pédagogue


----------



## $ly (9 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> La question est sur MACBOOK et la pertinence du choix du retina sur ce produit !!!
> 
> Ah putain ... dur de la feuille hein !!!


Ah parce que si c'est pertinent pour un MBP 13 de le prendre en rétina, pourquoi ça ne le serait pas sur le nouveau macbook???

Bref, non tu as raison, de toute manière vu t'as manière de vouloir imposer ton idée, avec ce niveau arrogance, je ne souhaite plus débattre avec toi, bon route...


----------



## Ardienn (9 Mai 2015)

Ben, c'est quoi sur le macbook, 9 heures ? C'est pas trop mal, non ?


----------



## Ardienn (9 Mai 2015)

Faudrait voir les tests, j'en ai aucune idée. Il me semble avoir lu que le macbook est légèrement en retrait d'une heure, grosso merdo. Ça fait une différence, je le reconnais, mais ça n'est pas non plus extrême, il me semble. 
Après, effectivement, chacun choisira selon ses besoins. (Perso, il me faut une machine unique, et il est définitivement trop petit).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Qui a critiqué ceux qui l'utilisent ???
> 
> Je dis juste que le choix de coller un écran retina sur une machine (MB Air et Macbook) qui a besoin d'autonomie pour être mobile c'est un choix con d'Apple ... et j'attends un argument qui justifie ce choix et rien !!!
> 
> ...



Pour commencer, le Macbook Air n'a pas d'écran Retina, il n'y a que le Macbook Pro et le Macbook qui en ont un.
Pour le Macbook Pro, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'en discuter, pour toi le Retina si j'ai bien compris, est utile sur ce modèle, qui pourtant tu remarqueras, est censé être tout autant mobile (plus puissant oui, mais mobile quand même, sinon on tape dans l'ordinateur Desktop)...
Du coup, c'est certain que sans écran Retina, le Macbook aurait eu une meilleure autonomie, mais d'une part, comparé à la concurrence, son autonomie est "énorme" (j'ai jamais eu en main un PC qui faisait plus de 5h d'autonomie, qui sont aussi censé être mobiles...).
Ensuite, je cherche toujours sur quelle page Apple a dit que cet ordinateur est censé être économe en batterie... Il aurait été judicieux de comparer le Macbook Retina, à une hypothétique version Macbook non Retina.
C'est impossible de comparer le Macbook Air au Macbook en terme d'autonomie, ils n'ont pas du tout les mêmes composants, le design est aussi beaucoup plus fin sur le Macbook, du coup les batteries plus petites, donc voilà, dur de faire une comparaison réelle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je prends les paris que tu n'atteints pas 6 heures d'autonomie avec cet écran rétina si tu regardes des vidéos et que tu surfes avec !
> 
> Et encore, c'est quand il est tout neuf avec peu de cycles de recharge !


La, c'est carrément de la mauvaise foie...
Apple marque bien 9h sur internet, et 10h en vidéos. Et Apple est toujours assez juste sur ces calculs d'autonomie.
Autant j'aurais pensé que tu avais juste du mal à trouver un intérêt a cet ordinateur, autant avec cet argument, tu certifies simplement que tu veux absolument démonter ce Macbook, quoi qu'il en compte, même si tu dois donner de faux arguments.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Nono ... je me sers de ce que je connais ... Apple annonce  jusqu’à 12 heures d'autonomie pour le modèle 13 pouces du macbook air ...
> 
> Je l'ai et il n'a jamais atteint plus de 9 heures en mode utilisation light et un peu moins de 7 heures avec la vidéo !
> 
> ...


Ah étrange, mon Macbook Pro annoncé à 9h de batterie me dure en moyenne... 10h... Et pourtant en utilisation diverse. Internet, messages, un peu de musique, documents textes, mails. Mais ils font peut-être des efforts sur la version Pro alors et pas le reste.


----------



## Pse (9 Mai 2015)

Je viens de tester ce Makbook à la FNAC 45' jeudi (il est exposé en démo à la Fnac de Grenoble ainsi que chez BIMP).
Machine extrêmement surprenante :
- le clavier est bon. Il demande une certaine adaptation mais je pense qu'on s'y fait à la longue. Les touches plus grandes sont une réussite.
- l'écran est bon (comme tout rétina) mais la résol max (1440 x 900) est à mon avis un chouille petite. Ils auraient pu offrir le 1680x1050 dans les paramètres sans dégrader l'expérience utilisateur mais avec le dernier article de MacG c'est "réglé"
- la puissance du Proc. Là je suis vraiment dubitatif... J'ai ouvert bcp d'app en même temps (itunes imovie, iphoto, safari avec une 10aine d'onglets, mail, plan). J'ai switché entre les app et je n'ai pas réellement constaté de ralentissement. Effectivement, c'est un peu moins fluide que sur mon MBPro 13'' mais ce n'est pas "si pire" si j'ose dire. En lisant les différents tests, je m'attendais à beaucoup moins bien. Bien évidemment, je n'ai pas vraiment chargé la machine avec des exports gourmands en CPU dans tous les sens mais je pense que cette machine offre un rapport puissance / encombrement intéressant.
Certains ont tendance à comparer cette machine à un iPad avec clavier. C'est faux. C'est quand même beaucoup plus puissant et confortable qu'un iPad.

Bien évidemment, pas d'avis sur la connectique mais tant que l'USB-C ne sera plus répandu, ca va être difficile de l'exploiter facilement. 

Donc c'est une machine AMHA surprenante qui va trouver son public malgré son prix. Comme tout nouveau produit Apple, il faudra attendre la V2 voire la V3 pour avoir un produit qui impose un peu moins de compromis.

Je comprends Apple qui réalise ici une rupture franche avec des machines de génération précédente pour forcer la transition vers l'USB-C... mais c'est quand même violent.
La techno "clavier papillon", l'USB-C ainsi que l'écran rétina auraient pu parfaitement trouver leur place sur une gamme air sans pour autant se couper d'une tranche importante des utilisateurs qui auront du mal à se passer due très bonnes technos existantes, le Magsafe par exemple.
Pas pour moi pour le moment mais dans 2 ou 3 ans, pourquoi pas...


----------



## jackpote (10 Mai 2015)

http://9to5mac.com/2015/05/09/all-apple-stores-to-begin-stocking-12-inch-macbook-at-end-of-may/


----------



## antoine8303 (10 Mai 2015)

MacBook acheté aujourd'hui à l'Apple store d'Aix en Provence. 
L'ecran est somptueux et le design absolument magnifique !


----------



## cybermac (10 Mai 2015)

Ca y est???? Ils l'ont en stock....
Lequel a tu pris?


----------



## cybermac (10 Mai 2015)

tu sais si ils ont tous les modèles? Merci [emoji3]


----------



## antoine8303 (10 Mai 2015)

Oui j'ai pris le modèle gris sidéral, c'est celui que je voulais et il n'y avait que lui, seulement deux exemplaires d'après ce que j'ai compris ! Pour les deux autres coloris aucun stock


----------



## cybermac (10 Mai 2015)

Je vais essayer de passer dans la semaine...
Merci encore pour l'info! [emoji6]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Bon je viens d'aller voir chez Boulanger et ils en ont un en stock... Mais le problème c'est la couleur, gold... Je voulais absolument un gris sidéral.
Du coup ça me fait hésiter car le vendeur m'a dit que le gris sidéral est déjà en rupture de stock avant même qu'il ait eu.
Gros dilemme, je le prend en gold ou je patiente?....
Le truc c'est que je suis en vacances à partir de mercredi et je pourrais la voir tout de suite. Arghh dur... [emoji4]


----------



## jackpote (11 Mai 2015)

Quel configuration ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

1,1 GHz et 256 Go


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2015)

antoine8303 a dit:


> MacBook acheté aujourd'hui à l'Apple store d'Aix en Provence.
> L'ecran est somptueux et le design absolument magnifique !


Bin oui. Même si les performances sont médiocres, le reste est top.
Vraiment tentant (exemple concret : j'ai besoin de mon portable demain et présentement mon dos est très menaçant : chaque centaine de grammes compte !)

Je pense que je vais encore résister un moment et attendre le refurb (quitte à poireauter quelques mois) et aussi voir le résultat des premières installations de Linux.


----------



## Oyoel (11 Mai 2015)

Nous avons écrit un autre papier (par Nicolas, un rédacteur différent de celui qui a testé le MacBook) sur le nouveau MacBook :
http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/05/macbook-la-machine-ecrire-ideale-88793


----------



## cybermac (11 Mai 2015)

Excellent article et brillamment écrit. Cela fait plaisir à lire. Merci!
Je vous conseille la lecture du commentaire de "ommu" aussi agréable à lire que l'article lui même...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Mai 2015)

Il a l'air très bien ce Macbook, je reste un peu sceptique sur la connectique, et surtout absolument tout est soudé sur la carte mère, je ne suis pas un fan du bricolage, mais pour le coup ce sont des machines avec une capacité d'évolution nulle, et un coût de réparation ou de remplacement très élevé pour le moindre problème.


----------



## cybermac (11 Mai 2015)

C'est vrai, mais,concernant la capacité d'évolution, c'est deja le cas du MBA et MBPr. C'est un vrai parti pris...


----------



## cybermac (11 Mai 2015)

cybermac a dit:


> Excellent article et brillamment écrit. Cela fait plaisir à lire. Merci!
> Je vous conseille la lecture du commentaire de "ommu" aussi agréable à lire que l'article lui même...



Je voulais parler du commentaire de "oomu"  désolé pour la faute de frappe


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Bon j'ai finalement fait mon petit caprice de la journée... J'ai pris le MacBook en version gold, 1,1GHz et 256 Go.
Hâte de rentrer du boulot pour déballer tout ça [emoji3]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Difficile de te répondre dragao, l'adaptateur est encore pas très disponible pour tester en HDMI. J'ai commandé le miens sur l'Apple store mais je l'aurai pas avant fin mai je pense.


----------



## jackpote (11 Mai 2015)

Whouaaaaa je viens de le voir en Gold a l'instant chez Darty exposer !!! Bordel il est magnifique. C'est impressionnant ! 

L'intégration du clavier fait passer le Mb pro Retina pour un ancêtre. 

Heureusement qu'il l'avait pas en stock sinon j'aurai craquer. 

Faut que je vois en vrai le gris sidéral maintenant. Et attendre le teste du 1,2 GHz.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Tu me rassure, je l'ai pas encore ouvert [emoji4]
Le vendeur ce matin m'avait dit que normalement c'était le modèle d'exposition mais qu'ils n'avaient pas déballer car normalement c'était le mec de chez Apple qui devait le faire. Je lui ai demandé si il le vendait ou si il était destiné qu'à l'exposition, il m'a répondu que si je le voulais il me le vendait.
J'y suis donc retourné en fin de journée pour le prendre [emoji108]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Je précise bien qu'il n'était donc pas exposer. Il est dans sa boîte avec le blister et tout, il attend sagement dans la caisse du boulot que je rentre pour le d'effleurer [emoji5]️[emoji23]


----------



## cybermac (11 Mai 2015)

Félicitations [emoji6]
Tu nous donneras tes impressions... Profite bien de ta jolie machine!


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Merci cybermac [emoji6]
Ah oui et dernière chose, le prix.
Il m'a coûté 1376€, au lieu des 1449€ du Store. Donc plutôt sympa d'économiser 73€ [emoji108]


----------



## jackpote (11 Mai 2015)

Avec qu'elle avantage tu as économiser 73€ ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

C'est le prix normal chez Boulanger, mais également chez Darty.
Pas d'avantage spécial, c'est le prix client.
A savoir que pour la version 1,2 et 512 Go le prix est de 1709€, au lieu de 1799€.


----------



## jackpote (11 Mai 2015)

Ha oui ok. D'ailleurs j'ai appeler Apple il me le font au même prix que Darty mais livraison mi juin. 

Mais j'ai une possibilité pour rajouter encore - 6% chez Darty sur le prix déjà mon cher. Du coup je vais attendre qui ai du stock. Et je me langui aussi qui comparaison du 1,1 et le 1,2


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Alors première impression au déballage, c'est extrêmement fin, c'est juste impressionnant. 
En revanche je m'attendais à plus léger, j'ai pas été plus que ça impressionner par le poids.
La couleur est finalement à mon goût pas mal du tout, le gold, l'écran et les touches en noir se marie plutôt bien.
Ce qui me bluffe c'est clic virtuel du trackpad, tout le monde en parle mais c'est vrai, c'est bluffant.
Pareil pour les touches, très peu de courses et pour ça le fait bien. Enfin j'attend de réellement testé.
Pour le moment je suis partie pour 1h30 de transfert Time Machine. Au début il m'afficher 37h lol. Mais c'est vite redescendu a 1h30, ouf [emoji28]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Effectivement c'est intéressant si tu as encore une remise sur ce prix.
Quelle version vas-tu prendre?


----------



## jackpote (11 Mai 2015)

Je voulais un ssd de 512 Go. Mais j'attends de voir les test du 1.2 si y a vraiment un gain de puissance de fonce sur ce modèle. 

Et après faudra que je vois en vrai le gris sidéral pour me décider sur la couleur


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Ok, c'est la version que je voulais prendre au début, puis le prix a fini par m'en dissuader.
J'en avais assez avec 256 Go, je stocke tout sur une Time Capsule, donc pas besoin de plus.
Après pour le proc je sais pas si avec l'usage que j'en ferai j'aurais vu la différence.
Mais j'attend avec impatience les tests, voir si j'ai fais le bon choix.
Pour la couleur à mon avis le gris sidéral est très beau, si j'avais pu j'aurai pris cette couleur, mais bon le gold est vraiment très joli aussi.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Petite question, j'ai installé ma sauvegarde Time Machine, jusque-là tout est ok, sauf que j'ai pas l'application photo. 
A la place j'ai un point d'interrogation et rien ne se passe quand je clique dessus.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée du soucis?


----------



## jackpote (11 Mai 2015)

C'est une bibliothèque iPhoto qui s'ouvre pas avec l'application photo du nouveau MacBook. 

Essaye de retrouver ta bibliothèque iPhoto dans ton MacBook, clique déçu et il va peut être te demander si tu veux l'ouvrir avec photo

Je sais pas si c'est ça mais c'est une idée


----------



## ValeRoss46 (11 Mai 2015)

Merci jackpote.
En fait c'est rentrer dans l'ordre, j'avais pas fait attention mais il y avait de grosses MAJ OS X.
Tout est ok [emoji106]


----------



## F118I4 (12 Mai 2015)

J'ai commandé le mien (config de base en gris sidéral) sur la Fnac (réduc de 72 euros) pour remplacer mon MBA 11 pouces de 2010. J'hésitais avec le 1.2 en même temps j'ai bien tenu 4 ans et demi avec un 1.4Ghz core 2 duo sans turbo boost et avec 2Go de ram sous le dernier OS 10.10.4. Donc bon la machine à écrire est pour moi. Vivement la dispo en stock!


----------



## Oyoel (12 Mai 2015)

Nous avons publié notre aperçu du MacBook 1,2 GHz Gris sidéral. Pour l'avoir eu entre les mains lors de la réception, c'est vraiment une couleur superbe qui va du cuivre au violet très foncé en passant par un gris raffiné !

http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/05/apercu-du-macbook-gris-sideral-12-ghz-88822


----------



## jackpote (12 Mai 2015)

Je viens de voir. Le choix de la couleur va être difficile !!! 

J'espère que votre test des différences entre le 1,1 et 1,2 va sortir bientôt !


----------



## jackpote (13 Mai 2015)

Vous le trimballer dans quoi votre MacBook ?

Vous pensez quoi de cette marque de coque ? 

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B00VVV...MacBook+12&dpPl=1&dpID=41BV1uq4qiL&ref=plSrch

Bizarre les trou d'aération sous la coque alors que le MacBook ne devrai pas en avoir besoin !


----------



## ValeRoss46 (13 Mai 2015)

Pour l'instant il sort pas de chez moi, le temps de recevoir ma pochette en cuir de chez Joli.
Par contre ce genre de coque j'accroche pas du tout, ça dénature le produit et il y a toujours des impuretés qui se mettent dans la coque, ça fini par rayé le Mac.


----------



## jackpote (13 Mai 2015)

Je viens de commander ce modèle. 

http://www.thesnugg.com/fr/autres-a...gg-pochette-en-cuir-noir-pour-macbook-12.aspx


----------



## cybermac (13 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai vu sur Amazon. Je pense que je vais le prendre aussi; j'aime bien...


----------



## jackpote (13 Mai 2015)

Elle doit m'être livre mardi prochain. On verra bien


----------



## cybermac (13 Mai 2015)

ValeRoss46, tu as pris quel modèle toi?


----------



## cybermac (13 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Elle doit m'être livre mardi prochain. On verra bien



Tu me diras ce que tu en penses... [emoji6]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (13 Mai 2015)

Un modèle de chez Jolioriginal, très cher certes, mais c'est de l'artisanat en cuir et feutrine pour l'extérieur.
J'ai pris en cuir gris pour l'extérieur et noir pour l'intérieur en feutrine.

http://jolioriginals.com


----------



## jackpote (13 Mai 2015)

Il est Possible de connaître le stock réel de MacBook d'un Apple Store ?


----------



## tropezina (13 Mai 2015)

cybermac a dit:


> ValeRoss46, tu as pris quel modèle toi?


Je viens de réceptionner mon MacBook commande le 10 avril modèle 1Mh3 avec 512Go
Sa rapidité me surprends en effet d après les essais avec le 1.1 çe n était pas satisfaisant, je me réjouis d avoir opté pour le 1.3 qui ne chauffe pas pendant les transferts que je viens d effectuer et qui rivalise avec les MacBook Air 2015 moyen de game, les futurs essais de cette configuration le confirmeront.


----------



## cybermac (13 Mai 2015)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Un modèle de chez Jolioriginal, très cher certes, mais c'est de l'artisanat en cuir et feutrine pour l'extérieur.
> J'ai pris en cuir gris pour l'extérieur et noir pour l'intérieur en feutrine.
> 
> http://jolioriginals.com



C'est vrai qu'elle est chère, mais elle très belle!!! Pas encore en stock; je ne exclue pas d'en prendre une quand elle sera dispo...


----------



## ValeRoss46 (13 Mai 2015)

cybermac a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'elle est chère, mais elle très belle!!! Pas encore en stock; je ne exclue pas d'en prendre une quand elle sera dispo...


Effectivement en pré-co pour le moment, ils attendent eux aussi de recevoir leur exemplaire pour pouvoir commencer à fabriqué les housses.
Je vais d'ailleurs leurs envoyer un message pour voir ou ça en est.
J'ai également une housse pour mon 6 plus et la qualité est vraiment irréprochable. C'est d'ailleurs grâce à un article vu sur MacG que j'ai découvert cette marque.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (13 Mai 2015)

Ils viennent de me confirmer à l'instant qu'ils avaient bien reçu leur MacBook et qu'ils avaient débuté la production des housses afin d'honoré les commandes le plus rapidement possible.
Hâte de recevoir la mienne!


----------



## cybermac (13 Mai 2015)

J'espère que je vais vite recevoir mon portable... [emoji7]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (13 Mai 2015)

cybermac a dit:


> J'espère que je vais vite recevoir mon portable... [emoji7]


Quel modèle as-tu pris, couleur etc....?


----------



## cybermac (13 Mai 2015)

gris sideral, 1.2ghz 512 ssd
1798€ avec les 2 adaptateurs. reduc éducation sur l'Apple Store en ligne.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (14 Mai 2015)

Très bien tout ça [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (15 Mai 2015)

Test de Gizmodo : 

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2015/05/15/test-nouveau-macbook.html


----------



## ValeRoss46 (16 Mai 2015)

Je viens de recevoir le mail d'alerte comme quoi le est enfin en stock sur Darty, je vais voir ça par curiosité, et là je vois "en stock d'ici 3 semaines"...
Bref tout ça pour dire que j'ai aucun regret d'avoir annulé ma commande chez eux [emoji4]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (16 Mai 2015)

Oula ces bugs, désoler.
Je parlais bien sûr du nouveau MacBook.


----------



## jackpote (16 Mai 2015)

Livraison le 6/06 pour Darty apparement


----------



## ValeRoss46 (16 Mai 2015)

Oui ba j'ai bien fait d'annuler, si non j'aurais pas pu en profiter pour mes vacances.


----------



## cybermac (16 Mai 2015)

Mac4ever l'a aussi testé:
https://www.mac4ever.com/dossiers/100848_macbook-retina-12-2015-le-test

Il correspond parfaitement à mon utilisation, si j'en crois leur test 

Si comme tout le monde (enfin, les "journalistes")  le pense et dans 3 ans la machine perd tous ses défauts: c'est parfait! 2 ou 3 ans est le temps (en moyenne) que je garde mon ultra portable 

Vivement que je l'ai.... Mare d'attendre


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Mai 2015)

Reçu à l'instant l'adaptateur multiport AV numérique USB-C [emoji108]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Mai 2015)

Ah et je viens de recevoir l'email d'expédition de ma pochette pour le MacBook [emoji3]
Finalement tout se déroule bien!


----------



## cybermac (18 Mai 2015)

Tu me diras pour la pochette, si tu en es content. Elle me plait bien [emoji8]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Mai 2015)

Pas de soucis, j'en ai déjà une pour mon iPhone 6 plus et c'est de la très bonne qualité.
Reste à voir si pour le MacBook le maintient sera aussi bon que sur l'iPhone.
Normalement je l'a réceptionne jeudi.


----------



## cybermac (18 Mai 2015)

En effet, elles semblent pas mal du tout. Si tu peux poster une photo, quand tu la reçois, ça serait super [emoji7]
Tu pourras leur demander une remise pour la pub [emoji6]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Mai 2015)

Aucun problèmes pour la (les) photo(s)


----------



## jackpote (19 Mai 2015)

Alors les utilisateurs de ce MacBook 1.1 GHz vous en pensez quoi ? Assez puissant pour le plus simple ou quand même quelques ralentissement ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (19 Mai 2015)

Faut bien être honnête, je sors d'un MBPr 15" et forcer de constater que c'est bien plus lent sur ce petit MB, même pour des taches très basique.
C'est pas non plus catastrophique, mais il y a des ralentissements, là ou j'en avais absolument aucuns avec mon ancien MBPr.


----------



## jackpote (19 Mai 2015)

Des ralentissement dans des tâches très basique comme quoi ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (19 Mai 2015)

Dans Safari, conversion de fichiers, lire un diaporama avec photo, lecture de PDF pas très fluide...
Rien de rédhibitoire, mais c'est clair que pour moi c'est un peu un retour en arrière.
Pour l'autonomie ça tiens la route, encore heureux la batterie est neuve.
En même temps je savais à quoi m'attendre. 
Après je suis très satisfait côté portabilité, ça remplace parfaitement mon iPad Air.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Tu as bien un modèle 1,1 ? 
J'espère que pour moi l'OS sera plus fluide avec le 1,3 Ghz que j'ai commandé, notamment les tâches basiques comme Safari, gros PDF, Photos .. je passe quand même d'un bon MBPr 13" 2,6 Ghz au MBr 12".


----------



## ValeRoss46 (19 Mai 2015)

Oui j'ai le modèle de base en 1,1GHz


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2015)

D'accord merci ! Au vue de ce que M4ever a démontré sur les écarts 1,1 / 1,3 je ne suis pas sûr que cela change grand chose malheureusement, mais bon je me ferais une raison !


----------



## elitelazor (20 Mai 2015)

J'ai ce nouveau Macbook depuis 1 semaine maintenant. Absolument fan du design c'est un véritable bijou et l'écran est tout simplement bluffant. Néanmoins (sur mon modèle de base 1,1Ghz gris sidéral) les performances sont vraiment catastrophiques... Je suis pourtant bon client Apple depuis un moment maintenant, bon client et toujours à défendre la marque,mais force est de constater qu'il est rempli de ralentissement ! Et je viens d'un MBA 11 Mid-2011 ! Une vidéo en HD sur Youtube en plein écran n'est pas fluide et il est impossible de regarder un 720p sur l'Apple TV en recopie, le processeur ne suit pas, c'est constamment saccadé rien à faire ... Pareil pour une application tel que safari ou itunes en mode plein écran l'animation ne suit pas (je m'y suis vraiment fait à utiliser les app en plein écran depuis mon MBA). En bref je suis à deux doigts de le ramener pour un remboursement et c'est vraiment à contrecœur, car l'objet en lui même est parfait mais je suis constamment frustré. Idem pour le mission control ou le centre de notification, chaque animation n'est pas fluide, de ce côté-là on en a clairement pas pour notre argent. Même ayant pu bénéficier de la réduction AOC via un ami étudiant -12% pour un prix de 1275€...

J'insiste bien sur le fait que je suis vraiment un utilisateur "basique" à savoir bureautique, internet, mail, pdf, itunes bref aucun utilisation lourde de l'ordinateur. 

Maintenant reste à savoir si je repasse sur un MBA 11" dernière génération (écran d'une autre époque) ou sur un MBPr 13 mais qui est trop encombrant et lourd pour l'utilisation que j'en ai (utilisation pro et perso dans ma besace tous le jours). C'est vraiment dommage car niveau design cet ordinateur est fait pour moi. 

J'irai à l'Apple Store ces prochains jours pour me décider.


----------



## cybermac (20 Mai 2015)

Ca alors, ton avis m'inquiète un peu... Ton utilisation est assez proche de la mienne... Tu vas me faire douter là.


----------



## jackpote (20 Mai 2015)

Et voilà tu me fait douter moi aussi !

Pour des raisons professionnelle je suis "obligé" de changer de matériel informatique tout les 3 ans. 

Mon utilisation c'est vraiment du basique. Mais je sais pas quoi faire. J'ai un Air 11" i5 milieu 2012 qui est assez fluide dans l'ensemble. Je voudrais pas que ce soit pire que celui la. 

Et le mbp Retina 13" fait vraiment vieux et encombrant a coter du MacBook... 

Je suis perdu. 

Par contre j'ai jouer avec plusieurs fois chez Darty avec le 1.1.  J'ai pas vue de ralentissement que ce soit sur YouTube en HD ou sur défilement de safari.


----------



## cybermac (20 Mai 2015)

moi j'ai un mba 2013. 
Je me demande s'il faudrait pas que j'attende un peu...
C'est peut être un problème d'optimisation logiciel qui sera corrigé avec des mises à jour...
Je suis plus sensible aux avis des vrais utilisateurs qu'aux tests qui sont faits par des sites spécialisés.


----------



## jackpote (20 Mai 2015)

Ben justement. 

Moi je l'ai tester assez simplement chez Darty. Aucun ralentissement ne m'a choqué. 

Il n'y a pas eu de test du modèles 1.2 pour l'instant ?!?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2015)

J'espère que le 1,3 se montrera un peu plus à la hauteur que le 1,1 ..


----------



## elitelazor (20 Mai 2015)

Faites vous votre propre avis ! Grâce au service client d'Apple vous avez la possibilité de l'utiliser et de le ramener sous 14 jours.
Je l'avais aussi utilisé 10 minutes en Apple store c'est vrai que ça ne m'avait pas marqué. Finalement le ressenti se fait à "l'utilisation courante". 

Après je peux nuancer mon propos. En effet la fluidité d'utilisation dans les tâches "classiques" c'est pour moi ce qu'est Apple. Simplicité efficacité, design. De ce point de vu la je suis peut être plus exigeant que la moyenne. Comme dis les ralentissements ici et là sur une bécane à 1449€ c'est pas acceptable selon moi. Surtout des ralentissements que je n'avais pas sur mon MBA 11 2011 en modèle de base (j'avais juste doublé le ssd pour avoir les 128Go).

Ce qui me fait hésiter à le ramener c'est aussi la future mise à jour du système qui devrait être présenté à la WWDC, ils vont peut être optimiser le système étant donné l'article qui faisait état de meilleures performances de Windows 10 en émulation sur ce nouveau Macbook 12"...


----------



## jackpote (20 Mai 2015)

Ok donc tout le monde confirme que le 1.1 même en utilisation ultra basique marque des ralentissements !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2015)

On attend donc les tests complets, notamment sur la fluidité de l'OS et sur les utilisations ultra basiques : entre 1,1 / 1,2 et 1,3 Ghz.
Je laisse ma commande du 1,3 (avant augmentation de 50 du prix de l'option !!) en stand by de mon coté ..


----------



## CBi (20 Mai 2015)

J'ai finalement opté pour le 1,2 GHz gris foncé parce que c'était la seule machine dispo chez le revendeur du coin et que mon MBA Rev.A était décidément bien fatigué (batterie). Résultat = que du bonheur, écran extraordinaire comme attendu, et clavier qui pour mon type de frappe (à 3-5 doigts) est EXTRÊMEMENT rapide. 
Aucun ralentissement à signaler (mais je ne fais pas du montage de film en 4K).

Le seul inconvénient (relatif) est qu'il n'y avait pas d'adaptateur USB+video disponible, j'ai donc acheté l'adaptateur USB pour faire face aux besoins urgents. Mais du coup, plus vraiment besoin de l'adaptateur multiple = un simple adaptateur USB vers VGA ferait l'affaire. ET comme par ailleurs, les fabricants de hubs semblent rivaliser d'imagination, je crois que je vais essayer d'attendre un peu.


----------



## jackpote (20 Mai 2015)

Quel revendeur du coin ?? Sur Marseille il n'est disponible nul part, Darty Fnac boulanger 0 stock !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2015)

Le test du 1,2 est dispo, pas de surprises, aucune différence notable de performance ou presque.
Espérons que c'est corrigible, j'attends la même preuve pour le 1,3 et prendrait le 1,1 du coup probablement ... (à moins qu'une MAJ / un nouvel OS annoncé vienne améliorer les perfs brutes sans détériorer le reste).


----------



## jackpote (20 Mai 2015)

Bon ben voilà je vais attendre la dispo chez Darty du 1.1 en or. En plus j'ai 6% donc je ferai l'impasse sur quelque ralentissement.


----------



## CBi (20 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Quel revendeur du coin ?? Sur Marseille il n'est disponible nul part, Darty Fnac boulanger 0 stock !


Le revendeur du coin, c'est à Singapour , et je crois qu'il n'a eu qu'une ou 2 machines sur toute la semaine.

Dans le bilan positif, j'ai oublié l'essentiel = la légèreté qui fait vraiment une différence, même par rapport au MacBook Air.


----------



## elitelazor (20 Mai 2015)

Oui, faites-vous votre propre avis, je ne suis pas ici pour descendre gratuitement ce nouveau MacBook. Je le répète hormis les performances ce MacBook est un bijou esthétique.

Je vous invite à faire également un retour sur votre machine après quelques jours d'utilisation c'est à dire lorsque vous aurez pu restaurer vos données et utiliser votre ordinateur en mode "routine" pour avoir votre réel ressenti à l'utilisation. 
En tout cas je me suis porté pour un retour auprès de l'Apple Store ce vendredi et vais me retourner sur un MBA 11 2014 full option avec Core i7 1,7Ghz, 8go de Ram et 512go de SSD + Apple care sur une offre trouvé à Strasbourg.


----------



## elitelazor (20 Mai 2015)

Je viens de lire un commentaire qui annonce une amélioration graphique concernant les ralentissements de l'interface avec la dernière beta 10.10.4, je vais donc tester cela ce soir.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mai 2015)

elitelazor a dit:


> Je le répète hormis les performances ce MacBook est un bijou esthétique.


Ah ouais, quand même


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2015)

Un bijou, c'est cher (sinon c'est pas un bijou...) 

Bon. Je viens de fureter et pour l'instant, Linux n'est pas près de fonctionner sur la machine (il va y avoir de la rétro-ingénierie à faire...).
Le MacBook attendra, donc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2015)

elitelazor a dit:


> Je viens de lire un commentaire qui annonce une amélioration graphique concernant les ralentissements de l'interface avec la dernière beta 10.10.4, je vais donc tester cela ce soir.



Espérons...


----------



## F118I4 (23 Mai 2015)

J'ai le MacBook 1.1GHz gris sidéral (chez Boulanger) depuis quelques jours, je confirme les petits plantages constatés dans les différents tests. Vivement la MAJ de l'OS c'est surtout ça le problème.(optimisation)


----------



## Etienne000 (27 Mai 2015)

F118I4 a dit:


> J'ai le MacBook 1.1GHz gris sidéral (chez Boulanger) depuis quelques jours, je confirme les petits plantages constatés dans les différents tests. Vivement la MAJ de l'OS c'est surtout ça le problème.(optimisation)




Tu en es content F118I4 ? J'hésite à en prendre un demain. Mon revendeur a la version Or de base en stock, et j'avoue que je trouve la machine sublime.

Merci !


----------



## regsam (27 Mai 2015)

J'ai moi aussi opté pour le MB gris sidéral 1.2 512 et j'en suis vraiment très satisfait.
C'est vrai que le port unique est déroutant au début, l'achat d'un adaptateur est absolument nécessaire . J'ai acheté  l'adaptateur USB et j'ai surtout commandé sur Amazon celui avec une prise pour USB C pour garder le MB en charge et 2 USB 3 (http://www.amazon.com/MacBook-IVSO-Multiple-Chromebook-supported/dp/B00XR8L9C0/ref=pd_ybh_1) à un prix raisonnable . De toutes façons, je suis sûr que beaucoup de fournisseurs vont se pencher sur le sujet.


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Merci pour l'info sur l'adaptateur. 

Tu l'as déjà reçu ?


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (27 Mai 2015)

sinin , y'en a un autre sur kick-starters qui a l'air vraiment pas mal : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nonda/get-your-macbook-ports-back?ref=category


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Mai 2015)

Je suis un fan du PB12, c'est toujours mon portable personnel... et les commentaires sur le MacBook me rappellent les commentaires sur la première génération de MacBook Air. Clairement cette machine est très novatrice, toutefois quelques éléments me semblent pouvoir poser un problème pour cette première génération : La machine n'est pas du tout évolutive, et 256 GO de stockage vont très vite s'avérer insuffisants avec l'évolution des documents et des médias numérisés. Deuxième élément la question des ports, oui on peut se débrouiller, mais s'il faut un adaptateur en permanence, ne serait que pour connecter son Iphone... et je ne parle même pas des disques durs externes ou autres périphériques, à ma connaissance je n'ai pas vu d'adaptateur destiné à se connecter à un rétroprojecteur lorsque l'on souhaite faire une présentation chez un client.

 Enfin s'agissant d'un ultra portable destiné à un usage en mobilité; pourquoi n'y a t'il pas de SIM intégrée pour que l'on puisse se connecter facilement...

C'est donc à mon sens une machine trop limitée dans sa capacité de stockage, et qui ne correspond pas à un vrai usage pour professionnel en mobilité, à ce jour un MBA 13' ou un MBP 13' résina constituent une offre plus pertinente pour les professionnels.

Ce n'est qu'une opinion...toute relative


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Le Hub+ est magnifique !


----------



## regsam (27 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Merci pour l'info sur l'adaptateur.
> 
> Tu l'as déjà reçu ?


Non pas encore.
>Il sera envoyé à partir du 30 Mai


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Voilà. j'ai reçu mon macbook ce matin ! 

Sur le coup boulanger on respecté leur engagement. 

Par contre je viens de le mettre en charge. Impossible de l'utiliser pendant qu'il charge. L'icône de la batterie en charge apparait sur l'écran et je ne peux rien faire. C'est normal ??? 

Et en plus je trouve qu'il vibre énormément quand il est branché au secteur ! c'est bizarre comme sensation. 

Et je trouve aussi que la surface du trackpad n'a pas la même couleur que le reste de la coque alu du mac. C'est bizarre ça aussi ...


----------



## ValeRoss46 (27 Mai 2015)

Ah oui pour le coup ils ont respecté les délais [emoji6]
Impossible de l'utiliser quand il est en charge?! C'est à dire? Tu l'as démarrer avant de le brancher ou tu l'as brancher avant de le démarrer?
Il te suffit de le démarrer, il est de toutes façon charger d'usine. Et ensuite une fois démarrer tu peux le brancher.
Pour la couleur du trackpad effectivement c'est pareil sur le miens couleur or.
Pour les vibrations en revanche j'ai rein remarquer.


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Ok c'est bon pour la charge. J'ai débranche re branché et j'ai plus le logo en plein milieu.

Par contre pour les vibrations c'est pas agréable du tout. Vraiment bizarre.


----------



## F118I4 (27 Mai 2015)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu en es content F118I4 ? J'hésite à en prendre un demain. Mon revendeur a la version Or de base en stock, et j'avoue que je trouve la machine sublime.
> 
> Merci !


C'est la plus belle machine que j'ai eu dans ma vie et de loin. Mais pas seulement, le clavier est meilleur je ressens un vrai confort lors de la frappe, la batterie fait 9h, HP très bon, la fréquence ça me suffit pour surfer, musique et traitement de texte. Juste le nouvel OS sera mieux optimisé sur la machine. Il faut pas penser sur le prix ou la V2: le prix sera 100 balles moins chère voir 150 balles dans un an, la fréquence sera meilleure mais pas la batterie c'est sur et pour les avancés Apple ne reviendra pas dessus.
Pour la version Or je la trouve très sobre, très jolie pas bling-bling du tout mais c'est sur quelle sera très populaire en Asie et au Moyen Orient (ils adorent l'or).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Ok c'est bon pour la charge. J'ai débranche re branché et j'ai plus le logo en plein milieu.
> 
> Par contre pour les vibrations c'est pas agréable du tout. Vraiment bizarre.



Comment ça des vibrations ? D'où proviennent-elles ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2015)

F118I4 a dit:


> C'est la plus belle machine que j'ai eu dans ma vie et de loin. Mais pas seulement, le clavier est meilleur je ressens un vrai confort lors de la frappe, la batterie fait 9h, HP très bon, la fréquence ça me suffit pour surfer, musique et traitement de texte. Juste le nouvel OS sera mieux optimisé sur la machine. Il faut pas penser sur le prix ou la V2: le prix sera 100 balles moins chère voir 150 balles dans un an, la fréquence sera meilleure mais pas la batterie c'est sur et pour les avancés Apple ne reviendra pas dessus.
> Pour la version Or je la trouve très sobre, très jolie pas bling-bling du tout mais c'est sur quelle sera très populaire en Asie et au Moyen Orient (ils adorent l'or).



On peut surement attendre une camera minimum 720p pour une V2 par contre, et surement une meilleure batterie même si ça sera pas forcément 3h de plus.


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

N0bu a dit:


> Comment ça des vibrations ? D'où proviennent-elles ?



Sur toutes les partie en aluminium de ma machine. Même au niveau de la coque de l'écran. 

Quand l'appareil est en charge, si je pose ma main sur l'alu je sens des vibrations. Comme de l'électricité statique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Sur toutes les partie en aluminium de ma machine. Même au niveau de la coque de l'écran.
> 
> Quand l'appareil est en charge, si je pose ma main sur l'alu je sens des vibrations. Comme de l'électricité statique.



Jamais entendu parlé de ça, je serais toi j'appellerai Apple directement hein..


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai acheter chez boulanger. J'appel le SAV d'Apple quand même ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2015)

@jackpote
Oui, c'est une garantie constructeur que tu as, c'est ça qui est bien avec Apple, peu importe où tu l'achètes (neuf) c'est le SAV d'Apple qui prend la relève (du moins pendant 1 ans). Ils vont probablement te dire que ta machine a un problème et te proposer de faire un changement rapidement.



Sinon, quelqu'un a une version 1,3 Ghz ? J'aimerais vraiment avoir des précisions au niveau des usages avec 1,1 ou 1,3, car j'hésite pour un achat. J'ai fais un topic dans les conseils d'achats si vous pouvez me donnez les précisions les possesseurs du nouveau MacBook !

La wwdc m'aidera probablement à me décider.


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Après je trouve que le trackpad pas de la même couleur que l'OR de la coque aluminium, c'est pas terrible aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2015)

Fais une photo pour qu'on puisse se rendre compte ?
Peut être un problème sur ta machine .. ça te fait une double raison de contacter le SAV


----------



## CBi (27 Mai 2015)

Réponses en vrac à divers posts ci-dessus:  
- les adaptateurs USB-C non Apple vont commencer à être largement dispo à partir de mi-juin. Voir les News de MacG : il y en aura pour tous les goûts. Y compris cable pour connecter l'iPhone en direct si ça vous chante (je ne connecte jamais mon iPhone) et cable pour vidéo projecteur (j'hésite : VGA pour le présent bientôt passé ou HDMI pour le futur?)
- stockage: tout dépend de l'usage. En pro, essentiellement des fichiers texte et tout ce qui est archivé est dans le cloud = j'ai moins de 128Go occupés. Perso, musique, films et photos = largement plus de 1To pour moi. 
- vibration: ce n'est pas un effet spécifique au MacBook. Il existe sur de nombreux objets métalliques "reliés" indirectement au secteur sans être mis à la terre. J'ai un gros ampli Denon en alu brossé où c'est particulièrement spectaculaire : un très faible voltage de fuite donne une impression de "rugosité" de la surface au contact du doigt, impression qui disparaît quand on coupe l'alimentation. Un autre effet haptique, en quelque sorte...


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Différence de couleur du trackpad ...


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2015)

CBi a dit:


> <...>
> - vibration: ce n'est pas un effet spécifique au MacBook. Il existe sur de nombreux objets métalliques "reliés" indirectement au secteur sans être mis à la terre. J'ai un gros ampli Denon en alu brossé où c'est particulièrement spectaculaire : un très faible voltage de fuite donne une impression de "rugosité" de la surface au contact du doigt, impression qui disparaît quand on coupe l'alimentation. Un autre effet haptique, en quelque sorte...


Cela m'arrive pareillement avec mon MBP ou mon MBA lorsque j'utilise le connecteur sans prise de terre du chargeur. Idem avec l'iPad ou l'iPod Touch. C'est une sensation en effet un peu désagréable.


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Donc c'est un phénomène  normale ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2015)

Pour ton delta de couleur, c'est un peu bizarre, j'ai l'impression que c'est normal que ça soit pas pile poile la même couleur vu que c'est pas la même matière, ça a l'air d'être pareil sur le space gray (mais pas sur le silver?).

Regarde ça et compare à ton macbook :


----------



## ValeRoss46 (27 Mai 2015)

Pour la couleur du trackpad c'est pareil sur le miens jackpote, mais c'est pas quelques chose qui me gêne. C'est même plutôt infime je trouve.


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Bon j'ai demandé à une amie de toucher mon macbook quand il est en charge pour voir si elle sent elle aussi les vibrations. Elle les sent aussi. Mais j'ai l'impression que depuis qu'elle a touché le macbook c'est moins violant comme sensation. Comme si elle avais décharger l'électricité statique. Vraiment bizarre comme histoire. Je vais voir comment cela évolue. 

Effectivement le trackpad n'est pas exactement de la meme couleur que la coque du macbook. En fait je dirait que sa teinte ne varie pas en fonction de la luminosité. Du coup en fonction des fois c'est flagrant des fois moins ... 

Par contre j'ai fais une installation propre et j'ai deux fichier que dans "tout mes fichiers" que je sais pas a quoi cela correspond. C'est KYAutoFill et KYPackingList . Deux fichier TXT que j'aimerai effacé ... vous savez a quoi cela correspond ? 

merci


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (27 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Le Hub+ est magnifique !


t'a vu ! c'est sur kickstarter et il a largement passé la barre des contributions !
Et effectivement , il a vraiment tout pour plaire ! perso , j'en ai vu quelques uns , mais celui la est le plus complet , et en plus , il a 100% des fonds donc ils vont vraiment l'envoyer aux backers etc ! 
dommage que MacG ne me présente pas dans ses colonnes ....


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (27 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Dommage surtout qu'Apple ne le propose pas d'office dans la boite du macbook ouais !


sa , c'est sur ! imagine un joli logo apple gravé dessus ( surtout qu'il le font dans les 3 couleurs du macbook ! ) .... sa aurais résolu pas mal de choses et donc promu leur macbook a un joli avenir d'office !


----------



## -GF- (27 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai essayé ; il est magnifique, léger , bel écran .
J'ai aussi essayé le force touch  , enfin le trackpad ...


----------



## ValeRoss46 (27 Mai 2015)

Il manque pour moi un essentiel au hub, un HDMI...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Un vrai processeur digne de ce nom et la gamme du Air disparait ... on en est pas encore là !



Je pense qu'il suffit d'un peu d'optimisation pour que le modèle 1,3 Ghz soit au même niveau qu'un Air d'entrée de gamme !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi ... mais il ne me passerait pas par la tête de prendre un air entrée de gamme !


Moi non plus, mais pas à cause du processeur  Chacun ses usages et la machine correspondante. Ce MBr sera mien mais j'hésite toujours entre 1,1 et 1,3 Ghz, j'ai commandé les deux et vais annuler l'un ou l'autre mais choix difficile (vu le prix de l'option).


+1 pour le manque d'HDMI sur le Hub, sinon il m'attire bien ce truc.


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Vous avez pas une idée sur ça : j'ai fais une installation propre et j'ai deux fichier que dans "tout mes fichiers" que je sais pas a quoi cela correspond. C'est KYAutoFill et KYPackingList . Deux fichier TXT que j'aimerai effacé ... vous savez a quoi cela correspond ? 

J'ai cherche sur google avec le nom de c'est fichier mais il y a aucune info la dessus ... 






merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Vous avez pas une idée sur ça : j'ai fais une installation propre et j'ai deux fichier que dans "tout mes fichiers" que je sais pas a quoi cela correspond. C'est KYAutoFill et KYPackingList . Deux fichier TXT que j'aimerai effacé ... vous savez a quoi cela correspond ?
> 
> J'ai cherche sur google avec le nom de c'est fichier mais il y a aucune info la dessus ...
> merci



Moi, vu l'emplacement, j'aurais tendance à te dire Supprime. Au pire du pire si ça cause un problème, mais je pense pas, tu viens de l'avoir tu refais une cleaninstall (prépare une clé bootable) ça prend pas longtemps ..


----------



## jackpote (27 Mai 2015)

Ok merci


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi ... mais il ne me passerait pas par la tête de prendre un air entrée de gamme !


Va savoir... Personnellement, ce que je souhaite avoir est davantage quelque chose comme 8 GB RAM et 256 (ou 512) GB SSD que de la puissance CPU ou GPU. Pour compiler ce que je compile, pas besoin de trucs fous. Pour ce que je fais en général sur mes machines, pas davantage (d'autant que Flash est viré et Java est rarement utilisé).

Bien sûr si on me propose un bon processeur, j'aime autant, mais ce n'est pas ma priorité.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2015)

Sur le fond, tu as raison. Dans la pratique, cependant, je ne suis pas dans ce que tu décris. Je ne diffuse _jamais_ de la musique depuis un ordinateur (en raison sans doute de ce que j'ai justement constaté sur tous mes Macs que ça les faisait bêtement chauffer et aussi parce que j'ai plein d'autres appareils pour cela).
De fait, le choix d'une machine dépend beaucoup de ce que l'on en attend. Et, justement, je suis intéressé par une qui pèse peu, en fait suffisamment, est assez autonome et compacte.

Et, de toutes façons, j'ai toujours pensé que les Macs étaient de piètres ordinateurs si on les estimait sur leur puissance brute. Ça ne date pas d'aujourd'hui (GPU nase, CPU moyenne, RAM insuffisante par défaut, disque dur chiche et peu véloce) et ça ne va pas s'améliorer.
Mais pour le reste : trackpad, réseau (en-dehors de _discoveryd_ ), qualité de fabrication, densité, solidité, je ne vois pas mieux.

C'est sans doute pour cela que je reste intéressé par ce MB prometteur.


----------



## Ardienn (28 Mai 2015)

J'ai eu l'occasion de le tester en magasin, ça rame quand même un peu. Avec un peu de chance, le prochain Mac OS va fluidifier tout ça.


----------



## cybermac (28 Mai 2015)

En effet, moi aussi j'ai fait joujou avec, dans l'Apple Store, un peu plus que la fois précédente et en essayant de ne pas regarder que la beauté du produit. 
J'ai aussi constaté quelques ralentissements, rien de bien méchant, je pense que l'optimisation de l'os devrait résoudre, en partie, le problème. En attendant je vais attendre un peu [emoji6]
J'ai donc annulé ma commande pour avoir un peu plus de recul. 
Je voudrais aussi avoir plus d'éléments sur la batterie et sa charge, pour moi cela est plus important que la vitesse du pross. 
En revanche je l'adore toujours autant du point de vue esthétique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2015)

Exactement,

Je verrais bien une refonte de la gamme, plus de "Air" et uniquement MacBook (léger, processeur suffisant pour 90% des gens dans quelques temps) et MacBook Pro (gestion du 5K, Processeur et CG supérieurs).

Idem pour les iPad : plus de iPad "Air" pour la nouvelle Gen, mais retour à l'iPad classique et son modèle en mini. C'est d'autant plus valable pour les iPad car actuellement la gamme est tellement complète qu'elle en est limite bordélique (l'iPad, le Air 1, le Air 2, le Mini, le mini retina .. )

Le temps nous dira si Apple joue la carte de la simplicité des gammes  En tout cas si le Air doit rester, il va falloir qu'il ait une bonne refonte design et un nouvel écran car là il est déjà has been pour moi de part ces éléments.


----------



## Ardienn (29 Mai 2015)

La question que je me pose moi, c'est est-ce que les prochains mbp 13" (fin d'année) seront plus fins ou non...

Je troquerais bien mon mbp 15" 2010 contre un 13" retina là, mais avec ce macbook, me demande si à la prochaine version il n'y aura pas un gros changement (plus fin, plus léger, nouveau clavier, port usb-c), argh..


----------



## jackpote (29 Mai 2015)

Après quelques heures d'utilisations ... Je suis complètement fan de ce macbook. 

Le clavier est parfait. Je le trouve plus précis. J'adore sa sensation de frappe. 

AUCUN mais AUCUN ralentissement pour mon utilisation (Logiciel pro de "comptabilité kinésithérapie, internet, mail). C'est parfait !!!


----------



## cybermac (29 Mai 2015)

Tu as la version entrée de gamme?
Au niveau de la batterie cela donne quoi?
Merci pour ton retour [emoji6]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (29 Mai 2015)

Il me semble bien que jackpote a la version 1,1 GHz.


----------



## Macehill (29 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Après quelques heures d'utilisations ... Je suis complètement fan de ce macbook.
> 
> Le clavier est parfait. Je le trouve plus précis. J'adore sa sensation de frappe.
> 
> AUCUN mais AUCUN ralentissement pour mon utilisation (Logiciel pro de "comptabilité kinésithérapie, internet, mail). C'est parfait !!!



Pareil pour moi, un petit retour :

je l'utilise depuis Mardi, principalement pour du web, mail, excel et multimédia... étant commercial, je le trimbale beaucoup et je doit dire que pour mon utilisation, il est plus que parfait ! 
j'ai même chargé quelques photos dans l'app du même nom pour tester, et pareil, j'avais peur pour le scrolling, mais ça ne rame pas du tout !

conquis pour le moment !


----------



## jackpote (29 Mai 2015)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Il me semble bien que jackpote a la version 1,1 GHz.


 
Non finalement j'ai craqué sur le 1.2 ... En Or !


----------



## ValeRoss46 (29 Mai 2015)

Au temps pour moi jackpote [emoji6]


----------



## F118I4 (30 Mai 2015)

eQuo a dit:


> Exactement,
> 
> Je verrais bien une refonte de la gamme, plus de "Air" et uniquement MacBook (léger, processeur suffisant pour 90% des gens dans quelques temps) et MacBook Pro (gestion du 5K, Processeur et CG supérieurs).
> 
> ...


Tim Cook ne fait pas dans le simple c'est le plus gros défaut d'Apple depuis l'air Cook (sans Jobs) avec la présentation de l'Apple Watch (là Cook nous a pas vendu ce produit comme indispensable).
Les gammes ne sont pas clairs même les vendeurs ont du mal... iPad Air (1 et 2), iPad Mini (1,2 et 3), Macbook Pro (avec Superdrive et MBP rétina), iPhone (5S, 5C, 6, 6+), Apple Watch (sport, watch et edition sans parler des bracelets non compatibles).
Les maj des MBA vont être très simple: proc voir moins à la MBP non rétina.
C'est dommage ce n'est pas cohérent: plus de choix mais config. pas vraiment customisable (bridé).
Sérieux c'est quoi l'avantage d'acheter un Air 11 inch par rapport à un MB 12 rétina? le Air 11 inch de 256Go est à 1245 euros j'ai payé mon MB 12 rétina 1375 euros qu'on ne vienne pas nous dire qu'un meilleur proc pour faire du montage et autres sur un 11 pouces non rétina...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2015)

F118I4 a dit:


> Tim Cook ne fait pas dans le simple c'est le plus gros défaut d'Apple depuis l'air Cook (sans Jobs) avec la présentation de l'Apple Watch (là Cook nous a pas vendu ce produit comme indispensable).
> Les gammes ne sont pas clairs même les vendeurs ont du mal... iPad Air (1 et 2), iPad Mini (1,2 et 3), Macbook Pro (avec Superdrive et MBP rétina), iPhone (5S, 5C, 6, 6+), Apple Watch (sport, watch et edition sans parler des bracelets non compatibles).
> Les maj des MBA vont être très simple: proc voir moins à la MBP non rétina.
> C'est dommage ce n'est pas cohérent: plus de choix mais config. pas vraiment customisable (bridé).
> Sérieux c'est quoi l'avantage d'acheter un Air 11 inch par rapport à un MB 12 rétina? le Air 11 inch de 256Go est à 1245 euros j'ai payé mon MB 12 rétina 1375 euros qu'on ne vienne pas nous dire qu'un meilleur proc pour faire du montage et autres sur un 11 pouces non rétina...



Franchement c'est complètement ça. J'espère juste c'est provisoire et su une transition. Voir la gamme simplifiée et allégée des "air" prochainement me rassurerait beaucoup. Le air 11" ne sert plus à rien du tout.

En fait j'aimerais que Cook dégage et qu'un mec avec une pensée positive au dessus de la finance débarque mais je suis pas sûr que ça réglerait quoi que ce soit.. Bref c'est pas le sujet mais bon ..

En tout ce rmb est un bon produit, seul gros point noir pour moi c'est la caméra..
J'hésite toujours entre 1,1 et 1,3, après un petit tour sur les forums de Macrumors il s'avère qu'apparemment le 1,3 sollicite moins violemment la batterie et donc celle-ci voit sa durée de vie prolongée.


----------



## F118I4 (1 Juin 2015)

J'ai fait tourner SF4 sur le macbook (avec wineskin) ça marche bien après c'est un vieux jeu et ça lag pas en enlevant les décors.


----------



## jackpote (1 Juin 2015)

Je sais pas vous mais sur mon MacBook j'ai énormément de fuite de lumière au niveau du rétro éclairage. Sur les touches du haut (contrôle volume, luminosité etc) c'est vraiment flagrant !!!


----------



## jackpote (2 Juin 2015)




----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2015)

Comme ça, ça ressemble au clavier de mon MacBook Air. Est-ce vraiment gênant ?


----------



## jackpote (2 Juin 2015)

Ben c'est pas vraiment gênant mais du coup toute le monde parle de moins de fuite de lumières sur ce clavier ... c'est pas mon cas.


----------



## jackpote (2 Juin 2015)

Les possesseurs de Macbook, votre clavier rétro éclairage ressemble au mien ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (2 Juin 2015)

Je viens de vérifier à l'instant et c'est exactement pareil que sur tes photos jackpote.
Rien de gênant pour moi en tout cas. [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (2 Juin 2015)

Ok merci. 

Je pense pas que cela soit possible d'avoir zéro fuite de lumière... mais bon dommage.


----------



## guiguimomo (3 Juin 2015)

F118I4 a dit:


> Sérieux c'est quoi l'avantage d'acheter un Air 11 inch par rapport à un MB 12 rétina? le Air 11 inch de 256Go est à 1245 euros j'ai payé mon MB 12 rétina 1375 euros qu'on ne vienne pas nous dire qu'un meilleur proc pour faire du montage et autres sur un 11 pouces non rétina...



Je suis pas spécialement fan du Air 11 non plus, je le trouve bien trop petit, mais il coûte peu cher si on le laisse à sa version de base. Ça reste cher pour ce que c'est par contre.
A la limite ce qui aurait du sens maintenant serait de réduire les prix des versions 11" du Air, mais ça Apple ne le fera jamais, ils ont une politique de prix tirés vers le haut, c'est leur positionnement pour la marque.
Ou alors limiter les possibilités d'évolution, mais pour ça aussi des gens sont prêts à mettre plus pour avoir un processeur i7, sans connaître rien, mais c'est Apple, c'est plus cher, donc c'est mieux.
Après c'est vrai que je viens de voir que Apple propose encore les versions de base à 4 gigas de RAM, sur les Air ou le MBP non rétina et c'est vraiment n'importe quoi, même une utilisation très limitée comme internet en général, email, traitement de texte et autres pdf en un peu "poussée" (beaucoup d'onglets sur chrome, plusieurs words, plusieurs pdf, 2-3 emails en meme temps) va ramer et pas qu'un peu.

Après, tant que les gens achètent finalement, ça leur va. Quelqu'un plus haut à mentionné que les gammes produit devenaient bordélique, faut bien admettre que c'est vrai. Et faudrait peut-être qu'ils revoient les prix pour que ça soit cohérent un minimum!

Sinon pour donner mon avis sur ce nouveau MacBook et ne pas être hors sujet, j'en suis tout simplement pas convaincu pour le moment.
La frontière devient flou selon moi, entre un Ipad + clavier par exemple et ce laptop si peu... fonctionnel, je dirais. Je suis peut-être vieux jeux mais pour moi un ordi doit quand même avoir quelques connectiques pour le côté pratique. Si je veux quelque chose de léger, fin, beau etc. je ne vais pas payer autant pour quelque chose qui n'a d'ordinateur que le nom.

Après faut peut-être raisonner sur du long terme, se dire que c'est le début d'une évolution. Ce modèle fait un peu office de crash test, permet de commencer à changer la vision des gens, mais aussi et surtout de récolter du feedback, qui leur sera précieux pour le développement de la gamme.
Finalement c'est comme l'iphone 1, ou l'apple watch: quand ça commence c'est pas forcément au top mais ca permet de savoir où aller par la suite.


----------



## jackpote (3 Juin 2015)

Salut, ça fait deux fois que mon macbook s'éteint tout seul alors qu'il devrait êtres en veille. Au rallumage j'ai ce message :










Qu'es qui ce passe ?


----------



## jackpote (3 Juin 2015)

Besoin d'une mise a jour ? Pour l'instant aucune mise à jours via le le mac App Store n'est proposés. 

J'ai rien installé de spéciale, sauf en installant "transmission" j'avais un truc qui c'était installé et que j'ai effacé avec AppCleaner.

J'ai taper sur google Sleep Wake Failure et je suis tombé sur ça : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=386344

Et je n'est pas de programmation de redémarrage enclenché ... 

Bref je sais pas c'est vraiment bizarre. 

Si d'autre personne on un avis ? merci !


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2015)

Ce que j'aime bien, c'est "Sleep Wake Failure a rencontré un problème". Tour pléonastique franglais charmant.

Note qu'utiliser AppCleaner pour virer un truc installé par Transmission, ça éveille tout de suite des soupçons.
a) qu'est-ce qui a donc été installé de _bizarre_ avec Transmission ?
b) comment AppCleaner a-t-il fait son travail ?
c) Et Transmission, tu l'as viré aussi ?


----------



## jackpote (4 Juin 2015)

Non j'utilise pas TM. 

C'était Mackeeper qui c'était installer limite sans rien que je vois. Mais apriori j'ai tout effacer


----------



## jackpote (4 Juin 2015)

Et Transmission je l'ai pas virer par ce que je connais que ça comme soft pour les torrents ... je l'ai depuis des années sur d'autres mac et ça n'a jamais posé de problème.


----------



## jackpote (4 Juin 2015)

J'ai mon Macbook depuis moins de 15 jours, et je suis repartie d'une installation propre. Du coup j'ai toujours pas activé TimeMachine sur mon Macbook. Et d'ailleurs je pense que je vais pas m'en servir. Je sauvegarde toute mes photos régulièrement en manuel sur un DD externe en plus de la sauvegarde iCloud. Et sur un portable qui reste rarement allumé longtemps (dans mon cas) je trouve que time machine n'est pas simple d'utilisation. 

Bref aujourd'hui mon macbook ne m'as pas affiché ce message d'erreur. J'ai enlever le mots de passe de session et le Filevault hier soir. Peut être qui y a un rapport. 

Je suppose qu'il n'existe pas de soft qui permet de connaitre une raison d'un bug. Vous utilisez quoi comme soft pour effacer des applications ? 

Et mon macbook vibre toujours autant lorsqu'il est en charge. Je suis pas fou je l'ai fait constaté par tout mon entourage et tout le mode le ressent ! Je crois que je vais appeler Apple mais je veux pas qu'il parte en réparation, je peux pas me passer de mon macbook pour le travail ...


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2015)

Pour supprimer les applications, ça dépend.
Une application standard, je mets à la poubelle.
Sinon, j'avise en fonction de ce que dit le fournisseur.
Et, dans certains cas, j'étudie le paquetage d'installation pour en déduire ce que je peux virer.

Quant à la vibration, c'est, à mon avis, "simple" : il faut un branchement avec prise de terre. Habituellement les chargeurs d'Apple ont une prise amovible ; si tu passes de la prise simple à la prise avec prise de terre, ton problème devrait disparaître.


----------



## jackpote (4 Juin 2015)

Et comment passé par une prise terre avec le chargeur officiel apple ?

Par exemple ça ? http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...0683498296867.html?idOffre=12346421#mpos=1|mp


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2015)

Ça me semble pas mal. Je ne peux pas être absolument certain parce que je n'ai pas encore vu de chargeur USB-C fabriqué par Apple. Mais il me semble bien que pour tous les chargeurs dont la prise (mâle) est amovible, celle-ci est au même format (par exemple les chargeurs de mes ordinateurs et les chargeurs 12W d'iPad ou d'iPod).

Je suppose que tu n'as pas de chargeur de MacBook Pro ou MacBook Air sous la main, pour faire le test ?
Je m'en voudrais de te faire dépenser une douzaine de ducats pour rien mais, si c'était moi, j'achèterais le câble en espérant que cela fonctionne.


----------



## jackpote (5 Juin 2015)

Ok merci pour tes précisions. 

Mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi ce phénomène ce produit que sur ma machine. Aucun autre utilisateur de MacBook ne s'est manifesté avec le même problème. 

Je vais appeler Apple quand même pour avoir leur explication.


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2015)

Cela peut être lié à la qualité du réseau électrique utilisé.
Cela n'arrive que chez toi ou partout où tu connectes l'engin ?


----------



## jackpote (5 Juin 2015)

Cela ne viens pas de l'installation électrique puisque que cela le fait partout, domicile, travail etc etc


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2015)

Peut-être le chargeur, dans ce cas. Un bon test serait donc d'essayer avec un autre chargeur USB-C.
Si ça ne change rien alors le défaut serait dans l'ordi.

Il faudrait aller voir l'APR ou l'Apple Store le plus proche pour faire le test.


----------



## jackpote (5 Juin 2015)

Ce qui est incroyable aussi ... c'est qu'a Marseille on a toujours pas d'Apple Store !!!

Je vais essayé d'aller a Darty cet après midi et branché mon macbook a la place de celui en démo pour voir si ça le fait aussi.


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2015)

Il y en a un à Aix. L'occasion d'un rafraîchissement sur le Cours Mirabeau (ou autre lieu agréable).


----------



## jackpote (5 Juin 2015)

Je viens de passer à Darty. Verdict : les vibrations sont aussi présentes. Elles sont moins mais on sent quand même cette espèce d'électricité statique !


----------



## regsam (8 Juin 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Sur toutes les partie en aluminium de ma machine. Même au niveau de la coque de l'écran.
> 
> Quand l'appareil est en charge, si je pose ma main sur l'alu je sens des vibrations. Comme de l'électricité statique.


Je te conseille de demander un échange de ta machine directement dans un Apple Store


----------



## regsam (8 Juin 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Bon j'ai demandé à une amie de toucher mon macbook quand il est en charge pour voir si elle sent elle aussi les vibrations. Elle les sent aussi. Mais j'ai l'impression que depuis qu'elle a touché le macbook c'est moins violant comme sensation. Comme si elle avais décharger l'électricité statique. Vraiment bizarre comme histoire. Je vais voir comment cela évolue.
> 
> Effectivement le trackpad n'est pas exactement de la meme couleur que la coque du macbook. En fait je dirait que sa teinte ne varie pas en fonction de la luminosité. Du coup en fonction des fois c'est flagrant des fois moins ...
> 
> ...


Il s'agit de fichiers liés à l'application Kayak. Si tu n'utilise pas cette application, tu peux les effacer


----------



## regsam (8 Juin 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Après je trouve que le trackpad pas de la même couleur que l'OR de la coque aluminium, c'est pas terrible aussi


Je crois que tous les trackpad des MacBook 12" sont légèrement plus clairs . c'est fait expres pour que les contours soient bien visibles .
Moi cela ne me dérange pas du tout.Je trouve la machine superbe ( j'ai choisi la couleur Gris Sidéral )


----------



## regsam (8 Juin 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Vous avez pas une idée sur ça : j'ai fais une installation propre et j'ai deux fichier que dans "tout mes fichiers" que je sais pas a quoi cela correspond. C'est KYAutoFill et KYPackingList . Deux fichier TXT que j'aimerai effacé ... vous savez a quoi cela correspond ?
> 
> J'ai cherche sur google avec le nom de c'est fichier mais il y a aucune info la dessus ...
> 
> ...


Ces 2 fichiers sont liés à une application qui s'appelle KAYAK.
Si tu ne t'en sers plus , tu peux les supprimer


----------



## regsam (8 Juin 2015)

Le seul petit défaut que je trouve au MacBook 12" , c'est la qualité moyenne de la caméra Face Time, bien moins bonne que sur le Macbook pro dernière génération.


----------



## jackpote (9 Juin 2015)

Vous aussi vous avez la couleur noir du joint de l'écran qui déteint sur les rebords de la coque alu ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (10 Juin 2015)

Pour ma part je n'ai pas ce problème.


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Juin 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Vous aussi vous avez la couleur noir du joint de l'écran qui déteint sur les rebords de la coque alu ?



C'est normal, tout comme ton autre souci


----------



## jackpote (11 Juin 2015)

Je suis donc aller chez un revendeur réparateur Mac sur Marseille. Ben voilà il n'y a aucun problème sur mon Mac. Avec l'adaptateur secteur prise terre le phénomène n'est pas présent. Le vendeur m'a expliqué qu'on était pas tous égaux sur cette sensation a l'électricité. Tout les Mac sont plus ou moins dans ce cas depuis qu'ils sont en aluminium.   

Pour la marque du joint. Rien de grave aussi.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2015)

Tu peux donc acheter le câble cité précédemment.


----------



## Average Joe (12 Juin 2015)

De toute évidence c'était Mac Keeper le problème, il faudrait vérifier s'il n'en reste vraiment rien... Et Time Machine, et les sauvegardes en général, ben ça peut servir, je t'assure, si si...


----------



## Alias (3 Juillet 2015)

J'ai enfin pu approcher ce MacBook en AS ce midi. La taille et la finesse sont impressionnantes, par contre, je m'attendais à mieux en terme de poids. Je n'ai pas noter de ralentissement sur l'interface d'OSX et la réactivité était bonne. Mais le clavier est une catastrophe pour moi : l'amplitude de frappe ne me convient pas du tout ! Je ne sens pas assez les touches … Peut-être qu'à la longue on s'habitue mais le premier contact m'a plutôt fait fuir ! En dehors de ça il est magnifique !


----------



## privateryan (21 Juillet 2015)

Désolé pour cette question qui peut paraitre stupide mais avec l'adaptateur qui a  un port HDMI comment fait on pour faire ressortir ce qui est sur son mac sur sa TV branchée également en HDMI ?
Merci


----------



## privateryan (21 Juillet 2015)

Je viens de récupérer mon MB à midi, j'ai pris le 512 en or, je bossais avant sur un MBP qui avait un DD plus grand. Comment puis je faire un transfert de mes applications de ma musique et de mes photos sur mon nouveau MB, je vais bien évidement enlever les films, séries qui prennent beaucoup de place avant. Merci d'avance pour votre aide. Ryan


----------



## Average Joe (21 Juillet 2015)

S'il y a une prise HDMI comme sur mon Mac Mini et une sur la télé il suffira de brancher le MacBook via le câble qui s'impose et le bureau s'affichera sur la télé. On ne peut pas faire plus simple.


----------



## Average Joe (21 Juillet 2015)

privateryan a dit:


> Je viens de récupérer mon MB à midi, j'ai pris le 512 en or, je bossais avant sur un MBP qui avait un DD plus grand. Comment puis je faire un transfert de mes applications de ma musique et de mes photos sur mon nouveau MB, je vais bien évidement enlever les films, séries qui prennent beaucoup de place avant. Merci d'avance pour votre aide. Ryan


Le seul moyen à mon avis sera de se passer de Time Machine et de sauvegarder, par le Finder, sur un volume externe de taille adéquate le contenu que tu veux transférer et celui-là seulement.


----------



## privateryan (21 Juillet 2015)

tu veux dire celui que je ne veux pas transférer sur le nouveau mac car trop volumineux puis faire une sauvegarde time machine et sur le nouveau mac je pars de la dernière sauvegarde qui ne contient pas ces éléments ?


----------



## Lonneki (23 Juillet 2015)

Petite question, je viens de recevoir mon nouveau Macbook 12 (Version de base gris foncé)
Mais un truc me chagrine, je trouve le retro éclairage des touches bof bof... par exemple sur les chiffres "1234..." le haut est beaucoup plus lumineux. En fait des que la touche a 2 caractères, par exemple celles à coté de Enter, ça le fait. Vous avez ça aussi ???


----------



## ValeRoss46 (24 Juillet 2015)

C'est pareil pour moi. Mais ça me dérange pas du tout.


----------



## Lonneki (25 Juillet 2015)

Le problème des ports pour moi n'en est pas un, au lieu d'avoir 50 trucs branchés dessus, on peut tout concentrer le tout sur un petit hub comme celui-ci, franchement, quelle différence ça fait ???
Pour le reste et en vrac :

- Esthétiquement, on est tous d'accord il est top.
- L'écran est excellent, fin, sans fuites de lumières, comme souvent les dalles IPS, la sonde l'améliore encore et c'est juste, parfait. Contraste mesuré 1138, luminance 393cdm2,  6510K, donc bien mieux que dans les tests que j'ai lu (Valse des dalles ??)
- Le SSD est un régal
- Le CPU contrairement a toutes les pleureuses qu'on peut lire fait le job, ce n'est pas un MBP, mais pour les taches bureautiques et un bon petit 1080P c'est nickel. Je fais tourner PLEX qui me stream mes MKV de 12go sur le Syno et c'est juste parfait.
- Le trackpad est un régal, le clavier, j'ai déjà un peu plus de mal à m'y faire mais ça viendra
- Le silence est royal, il ne chauffe pas
- Le retro éclairage du clavier par contre est très moyen, les LEDs sont mal placées.

Bref pour moi ce Macbook frôle la perfection en tant que machine d'appoint, pour les taches lourdes j'ai l'iMac et un gros PC (overclocké, watercoolé)
El Capitan devrait fluidifier l'ensemble comme l'attestent plusieurs testeurs, mais avec Yosemite, franchement rien de dramatique.
Mission control avec 12 App est fluide à 90% chez moi, rien de bien méchant.


----------



## machou (25 Juillet 2015)

J'ai reçu mon MacBook aussi, je teste depuis quelques jours et pour l'instant j'en suis très satisfait. 

Je l'utilise pour Photos (librairies de 90Gb) aucun ralentissement, pour iTunes (112Gb) idem pas de ralentissement, ensuite c'est du classique mail/safari/notes/1password/excel/Word/PowerPoint pas de soucis.

J'avais des doutes au niveau CPU (1,3ghz) / throttling mais RAS pour l'instant.

La finition est impeccable, léger et maniable, l'écran est super. J'aurai préféré 12Gb ou 16 Gb de mémoire mais bon pour l'instant les 8Gb ne posent pas problème. Et le port tant décrié, pour mon usage c'est suffisant.

Bref très content malgré le prix élevé, mais bon c'est Apple...


----------



## paskiy (4 Août 2015)

le nombre de ports est tres important je trouve car réduire celui-ci à un me parait limite limite sur l'optique d'une envie d'utilisation multiple


----------



## boxster31 (18 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis l'heureux propriétaire depuis samedi de ce MacBook en 1,1 ghz, 256 go . C'est une machine d'appoint achetée avant de partir en vacances. Me suis fait hier un CIvilization V. Bon, pas compliqué, j'ai terminé le jeu sur la batterie, en mode rapide et 6 joueurs. J'ai terminé vers l'an 1830 grossi modo. Ce qui y jouent savent le temps qu'il faut pour y arriver.

Bon, ben zéro Lagos, un régal.

A côté, mon Mac mini serveur lag à fond. Ce n'est pas comparable du tout.

Et pour mes photos, j'ai pu récupérer ma photothèque aperture de 110 go sans sourciller dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche.

C'est une très bonne bécane d'appoint, ou principale au choix.

Après oui, ce n'est pas mon iMac Retina 4 gaz full option. Mais je ne lui ai pas demandé de l'être. Vous l'aurez compris, je suis en usage pro.

Arnaud


----------



## Sieur Newt (21 Août 2015)

mon retour sur le macbook :
je l'ai depuis plus d'une semaine.

très satisfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





superbe machine, finition parfaite. super legère et compacte.
bizarrement, au feeling, pas si leger que le sony vaio pro 13. et pourtant, il EST plus leger de quelques grammes. c'est dans la tête en fait...  bref, vous voyez le truc.

le port unique, oui, chiant au début, mais en fait ça va. car on ne passe pas son temps à mettre des clé usb. et il est rare de devoir recharger et en même temps vouloir mettre une clé usb. et si ça arrive , pour 30$ ya la solution sur amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B [...] _i=desktop

l'écran rétina est excellent. j'avais beaucoup peur des reflets car ce n'est pas un écran mat.... mais finalement pour l'instant, ça va. pour l'instant. chez moi, sans trop de lumière ça passe. mais genre en voiture, en plein jour, je crois que je vais déchanter. on verra bien.

le touchpad est super aussi, doux et agréable au toucher, précis, sympa à utiliser avec ses clic à 2 niveaux.

l'autonomie, très bonne à mon gout. pas encore testé à fond ceci dit. semblerait entre 6 et 8H en utilisation light...surf ou films.
c'est là ou j'attendait le macbook, et je suis ravi : on peut prolonger l'autonomie grace aux batteries externe USB !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



testé, avec une anker 20000mah, ça marche. enfin, un peu capricieux bizarrement  car l'autre jour ça n'a pas marché. et le lendemain, si.

enfin, soulignons le silence absolut en utilisation. un plaisir quand on est dans un environement calme.


niveau perf, comme je fais vraiment rien d'exceptionnel avec (surf, film, musique), ça me va, ça rame pas. RAS.

là ou c'est le plus dur, c'est que je viens du monde PC, et OSX ça fait un choc. se faire au clavier aussi, pas pareil.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Août 2015)

Sieur Newt a dit:


> là ou c'est le plus dur, c'est que je viens du monde PC, et OSX ça fait un choc.


Comme je t'envie, j'aimerai tant retrouver le bonheur de la découverte de Mac OS... Sa simplicité... Quel régal la première fois qu'on manipule son Mac!


----------



## Sieur Newt (23 Août 2015)

mouai... au début j'ai pas trouvé ça "simple".
j'ai galèré comme un idiot... lol
ya des truc qui manquent... comme une touche suppr . ou un bouton suppr.
également, faut aller au fin font d'un sous-sous-menu pour voir l'espace disk restant. le truc de base pourtant quoi...
des tas de petits truc comme ça, qui font que on est perdu, et on se dit sans arrêt que windows est comme il est, mais il est plus puissant et complet qu'osx.
bon, tout ça c'est au début.
après on s'y fait et ça va.
mais quand même, heureusement que j'ai trouvé un espèce d'explorateur de fichier sympatique pour remplacer cette daube de finder. pathfinder qu'il s'appel. c'est pas parfait, mais ça comble les principaux manques du finder (espace disk restant immediatement accessible, double fenêtre de nav, bouton suppr ect ect...).


----------



## Sly54 (23 Août 2015)

Sieur Newt a dit:


> également, faut aller au fin font d'un sous-sous-menu pour voir l'espace disk restant. le truc de base pourtant quoi...


Chez moi, dès que j'ouvre n'importe quelle fenêtre dans le Finder, je vois l'espace disponible. Sans rien ajouter à mon OS.
La base, quoi


----------



## Ma Dalton (23 Août 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Chez moi, dès que j'ouvre n'importe quelle fenêtre dans le Finder, je vois l'espace disponible. Sans rien ajouter à mon OS.
> La base, quoi


La base, c'est de dire pourquoi 

Finder / barre de menu, Présentation : Afficher la barre d'état.


----------



## Sieur Newt (23 Août 2015)

oui, ok, ça marche, merci.
n'empèche, ça devrait être activé par défaut.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Août 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> La base, c'est de dire pourquoi


Ma : tu spoiles


----------



## etoilelalala (24 Août 2015)

Merci, je l'ai su enfin


----------



## roodoss (30 Août 2015)

bonjour, 

j'ai acheté un d'adaptateur hub usb a peu près comme celui la, et mon soucis c'est quand j'aimerai installer Boot Camp windows 10, ça ne détecte aucune clé usb pour simplement faire l'installation du début. 

alors que quand je met la clé usb elle est bien reconnu je  
peu tout faire avec mais sauf ça. 

avez vous des solutions 

merci d'avance


----------



## Fonzerelli (14 Septembre 2015)

J'ai craqué pour le MacBook 1.1 ce week-end. J'ai rapidement testé en magasin pour voir s'il n'y avait pas de ralentissement et j'ai été agréablement surpris de voir que je pouvais ouvrir Safari, iTunes, Plans, Photos en plein écran et passer d'un bureau à l'autre sans saccade, ce qui m'a rassuré.

A l'utilisation, il y a quand même une chose qui me gêne: quand je clique dans la barre d'adresse de Safari pour entrer une URL, cela met parfois plusieurs secondes à réagir, également pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet. Ce n'est par contre pas toujours le cas…

Sinon, j'avais la touche du clavier B qui avait un peu de peine, au début il arrivait qu'elle ne fonctionnait pas puis cela me faisait un double b. Maintenant c'est en ordre, je pense qu'elle devait être rodée?

Le MacBook est magnifique, même le chargeur est compact, c'est top!


----------



## Sieur Newt (15 Septembre 2015)

les lenteur de safari sont du à safari, car en passant par la page google, tout va bien.
heureusement, ces lenteur sont très rare. je ne l'ai eu qu'une fois.

t'as pris quel couleur ?


----------



## Fonzerelli (15 Septembre 2015)

Pourtant je n'ai jamais eu ces lenteurs de Safari sur un iMac 2012 i5 2.7…

J'ai pris en gris sidéral, magnifique !


----------



## Nilom (21 Septembre 2015)

Fonzerelli a dit:


> Pourtant je n'ai jamais eu ces lenteurs de Safari sur un iMac 2012 i5 2.7…
> 
> J'ai pris en gris sidéral, magnifique !




Je me questionne également ceci d'autant plus que j'ai l'impression qu'Apple vient de baisser ses prix puisque l'entrée de gamme est à 1362 euros au lieu de 1449 euros c'est à dire moins cher que la fnac ( 1449) ou Darty et boulanger ( 1376). 

Je me trompe?


----------



## bribrike (21 Septembre 2015)

Nilom a dit:


> Je me questionne également ceci d'autant plus que j'ai l'impression qu'Apple vient de baisser ses prix puisque l'entrée de gamme est à 1362 euros au lieu de 1449 euros c'est à dire moins cher que la fnac ( 1449) ou Darty et boulanger ( 1376).
> 
> Je me trompe?



toujours à 1449 sur l'apple store


----------



## Nilom (21 Septembre 2015)

bribrike a dit:


> toujours à 1449 sur l'apple store


Apres vérification, j'étais sur le tarif éducation nationale.

Bon, je pense que je vais craquer même si je me dis que la prochaine version sera dans 6 mois (mais probablement elle sera plus une évolution qu'une révolution).


----------



## gigab (21 Septembre 2015)

J'étais en Apple Store ce matin et curieusement ils ne commercialisent plus la version 1,3ghz .. le vendeur m'a dit que les stocks s'épuisaient et qu'il se préparait sûrement quelque chose lol ...

Pour ma part je vais attendre encore un peu


----------



## Nilom (21 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour linfo. Je poserai également la question demain à mon apple store.  Cela serait a priori une premiere qu une evolution intervienne si tôt ?


----------



## gigab (22 Septembre 2015)

Ben il y a bien les Mac "early 201x" et "late 201x" 

Il y a donc de l'espoir


----------



## Ipod-tow (27 Septembre 2015)

gigab a dit:


> Ben il y a bien les Mac "early 201x" et "late 201x"
> 
> Il y a donc de l'espoir



Bonsoir Bonsoir  j'espère car le processeur me fait réellement peur actuellement.

Je n'ai toujours pas craqué , je me retourne le cerveau 20 fois par jour sur ce Mac. 
J'ai déjà la couleur (classique argent) c'est classe je trouve. Mais j'ai le cul entre 2 chaises. attendre ou prendre le risque, oui mais voilà dans 1 ans ou 2 que vaudra la machine . Cornélien quand tu me tiens !
J'ai lu vaut 19 pages et je n'ai toujours pas ma réponse xD 6 mois c'est long et à la fois non. Aaah


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2015)

Si tu as attendu si longtemps et que tu réfléchis encore, c'est que tu n'as pas besoin de la machine maintenant. Alors continue d'attendre


----------



## gigab (27 Septembre 2015)

Oui et d'abord analyse tes besoins et vois si la machine est assez puissante pour satisfaire ces besoins.

Pour moi j'attend la "version 2", l'actuelle ayant des défauts de jeunesse


----------



## Sieur Newt (27 Septembre 2015)

ipod-tow, sinon, achètes le, test le, et s'il ne te convient pas, alors retourne le.


----------



## Ipod-tow (27 Septembre 2015)

Merci à vous 3 pour vos réponses, 
J'ai réussi ces derniers jours à cibler mes besoins. J'ai un gros PC Gamer (montage video, jeux) pas de soucis. Ce Mac sera de l'appoint. Un peu de Musique mais rien de bien méchant. Je vais tenter de résister pour voir la génération 2.
Sieur Newt : je les testé 1h il est fluide dans l'ensemble donc cela me va 
L'écran me parait un poil fragile si on l'oriente trop mais c'est tout ce que j'ai noté.

Pour finir sur une note positive, il es magnifique


----------



## Sieur Newt (27 Septembre 2015)

bah alors s'il te convient, achètes le  
c'est quoi le problème ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (27 Septembre 2015)

Sieur Newt a dit:


> bah alors s'il te convient, achètes le
> c'est quoi le problème ?




Le processeur me fait flipper  Il est fluide aujourd'hui (à 2 3 exceptions). Quand le nouveau système va sortir j'ai peur de ralentissement sévère ou de fonction amputée.

J'ai un Ipad Air et je suis dégouté de ne pas avoir toutes les fonctions d'IOS 9 dessus. j'en parlais à un vendeur d'apple il était comme moi. et du coup je me dit ce macbook avec c'est 1,1ghz suffira t-il pour le prochain OS ? ou dans 2 ans ? 
(je n'ai pas le budget pour prendre la configurations 1,2ghz ou 1,3ghz surtout qu'apparemment le gain est minime. 

Alors oui je souhaite l'acquérir, mais mais lequel


----------



## gigab (27 Septembre 2015)

Il devrait être encore plus fluide avec El Capitan vu que l'os intègre Métal et beaucoup d'optimisation par rapport à Yosemite. 

Ça serait ballot qu'un ordi sorti en avril 2015 ne supporte pas un OS X de septembre 2015 

A mon avis au niveau de l'os il ne risque pas trop d'y avoir de souci si ce n'est qu'il ne sera plus supporté dans quelques années .. comme l'iPad air, comme l'iPhone 4 avec iOS 9 etc ... 

Après ce sont les applications que tu veux utiliser qui vont faire que l'ordi sera suffisant ou non.

Enfin la différence entre le processeur 1,1 ou 1,3Ghz est pour ainsi dire nulle, ça va se jouer sur la capacité du disque Ssd ...


----------



## Ipod-tow (27 Septembre 2015)

Ton point de vue est intéressant 
Les applications que je vise reste très simple, du web, de la musique des films une bibliothèque de photo. c'est vraiment de l'appoint et avoir un Pied (Ordinateur chez apple).

 Il sort à quel date EL Capitan ?


----------



## Sieur Newt (27 Septembre 2015)

el capitan sort le 30 septembre  mercredi prochain donc.
web/musique/film/photo ? ça passe tranquille, je l'ai déjà dit.


----------



## gigab (27 Septembre 2015)

Je confirme pour l'utilisation que tu décris il est amplement suffisant


----------



## Ipod-tow (27 Septembre 2015)

Sieur Newt a dit:


> el capitan sort le 30 septembre  mercredi prochain donc.
> web/musique/film/photo ? ça passe tranquille, je l'ai déjà dit.




Oui effectivement sur un autre post il y a cette précision  mais l'indécision est terrible , je vais attendre les Premiers retour de el capitan sur ce macbook de la communauté.


----------



## city1 (27 Septembre 2015)

Oui, même le macbook pro rétina 13 pouces est très bien. Je l'ai et il n'est pas du tout lourd, écran rétina, puissance à volonté ...


----------



## jackpote (27 Septembre 2015)

J'ai ce Macbook depuis plusieurs mois. 

Pour l'utilisation classique. Surf bureautique photos etc c'est impeccable... 

Mais sa vrai force c'est ça mobilité !!! Dans mon sac à dos, tout les jours avec moi c'est le top ! Sur les genoux affalé dans mon canapé c'est l'ordinateur parfait ! Un iPad 12 pouces sous OS X ! 

Sont seul reproche c'est le prix !


----------



## city1 (27 Septembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> J'ai ce Macbook depuis plusieurs mois.
> 
> Pour l'utilisation classique. Surf bureautique photos etc c'est impeccable...
> 
> ...



Exact le prix est juste scandaleux pour moi. Quand je vois que pour 1499 euros un macbook pro rétina qui marche du tonnerre, j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait une très bonne affaire 

Après, c'est vrai qu'il est beau surtout dans sa couleur gris sidéral et pour un usage basique il peut faire l'affaire


----------



## ValeRoss46 (27 Septembre 2015)

http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/860544167.htm

Je vends le miens si ça intéresse quelqu'un [emoji6]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (27 Septembre 2015)

Enfin je me rend compte que peut-être mettre une annonce ici n'est pas approprié.
Si c'est le cas veuillez m'excuser...


----------



## city1 (27 Septembre 2015)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Enfin je me rend compte que peut-être mettre une annonce ici n'est pas approprié.
> Si c'est le cas veuillez m'excuser...



Publies un message dans la section annonces du forum tu trouveras plus facilement preneur


----------



## ValeRoss46 (27 Septembre 2015)

Très bien merci beaucoup!


----------



## Ipod-tow (28 Septembre 2015)

J'aimerais un MacBook Air Retina mais je ne pense pas qu'apple le fasse ( il y aurait conflit dans la gamme) quel intérêt du MBP Si le air à du Retina ? 

 Valeross46 pourquoi tu met en vente ton MacBook tu été super content de cette machine ????

Je vais peut être attendre un peu mais 6 mois c'est long lol. Pis le MBP avec son SSD de 128 Go c'est trop peu et si on prend 256€ sa rajoute 200€ sur le prix c'est trop cher je trouve


----------



## ValeRoss46 (28 Septembre 2015)

Mais j'en suis très satisfait, c'est juste que mes besoins ont changés.
En fait je vais me prendre un Mac Mini que je vais brancher directement sur ma Tv.
Finalement le MacBook reste quasiment tout le temps chez moi, donc pas grand intérêt d'avoir un portable pour ma part.


----------



## Ipod-tow (28 Septembre 2015)

D'accord, et de ton coté tu n'as pas noté de ralentissement intempestif sur ce macbook  à l'utilisation quotidienne ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (28 Septembre 2015)

Avec mon utilisation ultra basique aucuns ralentissements non.
C'est une très bonne machine, quoiqu'en disent la plupart des gens [emoji6]


----------



## Ipod-tow (28 Septembre 2015)

ok merci à toi


----------



## Fonzerelli (28 Septembre 2015)

Ce MacBook, c'est le top dans la chaîne :
Watch - iPhone - iPad mini - *MacBook* - iMac. 

Et dire que c'est l'iPhone qui m'a fait entrer dans le monde Mac (si je ne compte pas l'iPod).

Je n'ai jamais eu d'ordinateurs portables mais le MacBook correspond bien à ma vision venant de l'iPhone-iPad (alu, gris sidéral, pomme noire, finesse, port unique, chargeur petit bloc, Retina…)


----------



## maxime_br (28 Septembre 2015)

Moi le problème, est que l'on m'a vendu cette machine, comme machine principale 

Lorsque je l'ai acheté, je ne m'étais pas renseigné sur ce macbook 

J'ai été dans un Apple store, j'ai demandé le meilleur compromis portabiliteé/puissance 

Je fais un peu de développement sur Android et je peux vous dire, que ce macbook ne sera pas mis à jour longtemps 

Ses déjà tout juste


----------



## Ipod-tow (28 Septembre 2015)

peux tu développer maxime le fait que tu trouve le macbook trop juste ?
Dans quelles applications ? Pourquoi ? ect

Vous avez tous les deux un contraste différent. Je vise le long terme avec l'ultra portabilité.


----------



## Ipod-tow (28 Septembre 2015)

Macbook air j'y ai pensé mais 4go de Ram je suis pas chaud, pas de rétina (pour le petit plus) c'est toujours agréable 
Mais il est déjà plus puissant


----------



## maxime_br (28 Septembre 2015)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> peux tu développer maxime le fait que tu trouve le macbook trop juste ?
> Dans quelles applications ? Pourquoi ? ect
> 
> Vous avez tous les deux un contraste différent. Je vise le long terme avec l'ultra portabilité.


En fait, j'utilise des programmes, qui viennent du forum en.miui.com 

En gros je traduit des rom, à la base en anglais/chinois vers le français 

Et des fois, la machine rame vraiment, lorsque je lui en demande un peu trop 

Pour convertir des vidéos aussi 

En fait, j'ai peur que dans le temps, le macbook ne suive plus (je veux dire, aux fur et à mesure des mises à jours) 

Pour El capitan, beaucoup sur mac g, mon dit qu'il y avait pas de soucis 

Mais sais pour les suivantes que j'ai des doutes 

Voili voilou [emoji6]


----------



## gigab (28 Septembre 2015)

De toute manière il y a un souci entre l'iPad pro, le MacBook et le MacBook Air ...

À part que l'iPad est sur iOS il est aujourd'hui aussi voire plus puissant que le MacBook. 

La frontière entre le MacBook et le MacBook Air est ténue et cela m'étonnerait qu Apple ne révise pas le design en ajoutant en outre un écran rétina dans peu de temps. C'est le seul appareil Apple à ne pas avoir d'écran rétina...

Pour ce qui est de la portabilité et du poids, les deux machines se valent à peu de choses près. 
Je vois bien à court terme la fusion entre MacBook et MacBook Air ..


----------



## Ipod-tow (28 Septembre 2015)

Maxime : effectivement c'est ce que je crains sur le long terme. sur la 2 ème génération, si il arrive a faire quelque chose que rivalise avec un Macbook air pourquoi pas.

Gigab et dragao13 : Du coup la prochaine Mise à jour des Mac en avril 2016 (par là quoi) devrait être bousculée dans la gamme.

Tellement de théorie possible.


----------



## gigab (28 Septembre 2015)

En effet il y a beaucoup de théories possibles... 
D'un autre côté, il y aura toujours mieux. 

Si tu veux être tranquille dans la longévité, peut-être que le mieux est de t'orienter vers un MacBook Pro. 

Cela m'étonnerait toutefois qu'Apple laisse tomber à cours terme un appareil qu'elle vient de sortir avec autant de nouveautés techniques (nouveau processeur, nouveau clavier, nouveau trackpad, nouvelle connectique usb C ...).


----------



## Ipod-tow (29 Septembre 2015)

Oui mais attendre que le MacBook soit correcte voir bien il va falloir 2 3 génération facile. Il n'y a qu'à voir le MacBook Air est à sont summum aujourd'hui avec une hd graphique qui tient la route il est travaillé sur l'autonomie, son SSD . Il lui manque que le Retina qui j'ai peur. N'arrivera pas. Car remplacé par le MacBook. 

J'ai bien peur de devoir me tourner sur un pro ou un air sur le site Fnac genre "vente flash" Intel i7 2,2ghz 256 SSD 8go RAM. 

Si je tiens réellement à vouloir pouvoir continuer à le mettre à jour dans 3 4ans. 
Sa m'embête car le design du MacBook est à tomber . Apple à travailler sa machine.


----------



## maxime_br (29 Septembre 2015)

Ses vrai que niveau design, il est superbe, à chaque fois que je le sort, le gens sont époustouflé par ça finesse


----------



## gigab (29 Septembre 2015)

Oui il est superbe en effet je suis encore allé le voir hier lol

Après rien ne t'empêche si tu as besoin de travailler sur une machine Apple, d'acheter un pro ou air voire un mini si tu ne bouges pas beaucoup, et le revendre pour acheter une des versions suivantes du MacBook quand elles te plairont ..


----------



## Ipod-tow (29 Septembre 2015)

J'ai pensé à cette possibilité mais si j'achète un air ou Pro j'aurai tendance à partir sur une config un poil musclé 256go de SSD minimum et 8 Go de RAM et dans ce cas renouveler sous 1 ans me reviendrait chère


----------



## gigab (29 Septembre 2015)

Au pire si tu n'arrives pas à te décider fais ce qui est dit plus haut .. tu l'achètes, tu le testes à fonds et s'il ne te convient pas tu le rends dans les 14 jours pour qu'apple te rembourse


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir, je vien vers les possesseurs de MacBook savoir comment ce porte cette magnifique machine avec l'os El Capitan ? Avez vous remarqué une différence de fluidité ? La machine est elle plus rapide ? Ou tout l'inverse ? 
Merci


----------



## jackpote (7 Octobre 2015)

El capitain a fait de mon MacBook 1.2Ghz un véritable plaisir à utiliser. 

Tout est vraiment beaucoup plus fluide ou rapide.


----------



## gigab (7 Octobre 2015)

J'ai testé l'entrée de gamme à la Fnac, avec El Capitan et en effet il m'a semblé être plus rapide et plus fluide qu'avec Yosemite... bon après ça ne reste pas un foudre de guerre on est d'accord. 

Mais même avec plein d'apps ouvertes le MacBook restait fluide et agréable à utiliser.


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Octobre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> El capitain a fait de mon MacBook 1.2Ghz un véritable plaisir à utiliser.
> 
> Tout est vraiment beaucoup plus fluide ou rapide.



c'est le modèle à 1799€ que tu as ?

Du coup , El Capitan , une bonne pioche sur ce mac

Si d'autres utilisateurs on des retours n'hésitez pas.


----------



## jackpote (7 Octobre 2015)

https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Appel-à-témoins-:-vous-et-votre-MacBook-12"-Retina.1272020/


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Octobre 2015)

Effectivement j'ai tout lu , la majorité des utilisateurs sont très satisfait de cette machine


----------



## Karybout (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Ca donne quoi Handbreak sur un MacBook 12" 1,2 ou 1,3 ?

Par exemple combien de temps prend le ré-encodage d'une série TV de 42 minutes en 1080p H264 soit environ 1,7 Go en format AppleTV 3 ?


----------



## CBi (10 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'est marrant mais je ne vois personne soulever le fait qu'avec ce port usb-c ridiculement unique et bien on accumule les cycles de batterie.
> 
> Si on branche quoi que ce soit d'autre et bien on est tout le temps sur batterie à charger et recharger sans cesse.
> Rien de mieux pour entretenir l'usure !
> ...



Pour parler de mon usage personnel, cet argument n'a pas de sens car je ne branche pas quoi que soit d'autre = appareil photo, iPhone, imprimante, disque externe,... sont tous liés par Wifi. Le seul branchement est pour un projecteur avec prise HDMI quand je suis en réunion mais c'est un usage où je suis en général sur batterie de toutes façons donc n'ajoute pas à l'usage de la batterie.
La prise USB-C est donc essentiellement utilisée pour... alimenter la machine quand je suis au bureau. Et si j'ajoute un écran externe,  je prendrai le cable Apple USB-C HDMI qui permet de se connecter à l'écran et à l'alim en 1 seul branchement.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (10 Octobre 2015)

Tu sais qu'il existe aussi adaptateur qui inclût USB, HDMI et port pour la recharge ??
Et donc qui permet de connecter un périphérique USB tout en laissant brancher le MacBook sur secteur.
Mais je suis d'accord sur le fait que le prix de ce MacBook est juste indécent (ça m'a pas empêché de l'acheter), et le prix de l'adaptateur est une aberration.
Pour moi ça reste une très bonne machine malgré tout. Mais il est certains que les prochaines générations seront plus aboutie et peut-être moins chère.
Pour ma part je vends le miens et il part, si tout va bien, aujourd'hui.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (10 Octobre 2015)

Si si il est bien proposé par Apple [emoji6]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (10 Octobre 2015)

Exact le prix est démesuré on est d'accord.


----------



## maxime_br (10 Octobre 2015)

Mais bon, les pigeons ça ne manque pas.[/QUOTE]

Je ne crois pas que tout ceux qui achète cette machine soit des pigeons 

Moi je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait autant point négatif sur ce macbook 

Lorsque je me suis acheté le nouveau macbook, le vendeur m'a bien que c'était une bonne machine 

Je pense que pour un usage classique, surf, Web, un peu de Facebook et par exemple aller sur mac g 
Il convient parfaitement 

L'unique port, ne me dérange pas, il est très rare que je branche quoi que ce soit sur le mac, maintenant tout passe par le Wi-Fi 

Se qui me fait peur, s'est dans la longévité (par rapport aux mise à jour de l'os) 

C'est vrai que celui qui est au courant de la puissance de cette machine et qui l'achete en pensent faire du développement informatique avec 

La oui, je dis gros pigeons, s'est mon premier macbook, avant je n'ai u que deux iPhone mais il y a longtemps 
Je ne connaissais rien à la gamme Apple 

Mon erreur est d'avoir fait confiance en le vendeur de mon Apple store


----------



## city1 (10 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je ne jette pas la pierre hein, entendons nous bien après tout chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son fric mais en 2015 quand on voit un processeur à 1,1 Ghz à 1449 € et l'autre à 1,2 Ghz à 1799 € ... bah moi, perso je me sauve en courant, énorme foutage de gueule (inférieur à mon MBA qui a 3 ans) !!!
> 
> Si cette bécane dans ces deux versions était proposée entre 799 € et 999 € (ils aiment bien les 9 les commerçants ), pour une bécane d'appoint, je dis pas mais là ...
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ce que je pense depuis le début. J'ai acheté le modèle de macbook pro rétina 13 pouces, le même que tu décris (sans force touch du coup) et à 1499 euros moins 6% apple éducation. Et quand je vois le prix du nouveau macbook, j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait une très bonne affaire. Le macbook pro n'est à mon sens pas lourd du tout et très peu encombrant


----------



## maxime_br (10 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je ne jette pas la pierre hein, entendons nous bien après tout chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son fric mais en 2015 quand on voit un processeur à 1,1 Ghz à 1449 € et l'autre à 1,2 Ghz à 1799 € ... bah moi, perso je me sauve en courant, énorme foutage de gueule (inférieur à mon MBA qui a 3 ans) !!!
> 
> Si cette bécane dans ces deux versions était proposée entre 799 € et 999 € (ils aiment bien les 9 les commerçants ), pour une bécane d'appoint, je dis pas mais là ...
> 
> ...


Moi, s'est encore différents 

J'ai été victime d'un vol, mais tu as raison dragao13 , celui qui est au courant de la supercherie est un vrai pigeons[emoji20] 

Pour le prix, il y a mieux


----------



## ryan007 (11 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Avez vous un léger craquement au niveau de la charniere de l'écran ? 
Quand je fais pivoter l'écran de bas en haut (ou inversement) j'entend des petits logés clics...ca me fait vraiment peur pour la longévité de la machine...elle n'as que 6 jours.

Aussi c'est mon premier mac avec batterie non amovible, il y a t il un risque de le laisser brancher h24 ? Car j'ai l'impression qu'il  chauffe quand il est a 100 pour 100 du coup je branche et débranche et je suis déjà a 5 cycles de batterie; a ce rythme ça va pas durée longtemps.

Merci à tous.


----------



## city1 (11 Octobre 2015)

Effectivement, 5 cycle en 6 jours, pas terrible :s 

Il vaut mieux privilégier les recharges courtes et non pas trop descendre dans les % et le recharger jusqu'a 100%


----------



## Ledahu39 (12 Octobre 2015)

Si l'on fait abstraction du prix qui peut sembler élevé (pour certains) au vu des caractéristiques proposées, je trouve que le MacBook 12 pouces est un très bon produit.

Je l'utilise depuis 3 mois et j'en suis pleinement satisfait :
  - Encombrement minimal
  - Légèreté
  - Silence
  - Aucun problème de performance (j'ai la version qui tourne en régime nominal à 1,3 Ghz) et cela est amplement suffisant pour toutes les activités quotidienne (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Mail, Photos, Vidéos via GoPro, Mail, développement avec Swift, ...) 
  - Ergonomie au top (j'aime bien ce clavier hyper fin)

Seul regret, l'unique port USB-C qui oblige l'utilisation d'un adaptateur.


----------



## Karybout (13 Octobre 2015)

T'aurais pas essayé Handbreak sur ton 1.3 ?
(cf la question posée en haut de page)


----------



## Sieur Newt (25 Octobre 2015)

Ledahu39 a dit:


> Si l'on fait abstraction du prix qui peut sembler élevé (pour certains) au vu des caractéristiques proposées, je trouve que le MacBook 12 pouces est un très bon produit.
> 
> Je l'utilise depuis 3 mois et j'en suis pleinement satisfait :
> - Encombrement minimal
> ...


+1, je suis tout d'accord avec toi.
j'en suis tout à fait satisfait.

cette machine n'est pas faite pour plaire à tout le monde. c'est ainsi. et c'est pas un drame. ceux qui n'apprécient pas iront naturellement vers le mbp 13 retina. ya pas de soucis.


----------



## Ipod-tow (25 Octobre 2015)

Je suis allé à la Fnac tester (encore) le MacBook sous El Capitan (une première) . 
J'ai réellement été surpris de la fluidité de la machine . 
J'ai lancé safari YouTube, iTunes , iMovie en lecture, photos avec des photos live et pas un pet de lag  . Choqué ! 
Du coup je me demande un petit montage vidéo full Hd est-il possible ? Car iMovie avec les fichiers demo tournait nickel


----------



## jackpote (25 Octobre 2015)

J'avais fait un montage uniquement de séquence vidéo (d'iPhone 6 en 1080) de 10 minutes avec ce Macbook 1.2GhZ sous Yosemite... C'est passé nickel.


----------



## Ipod-tow (25 Octobre 2015)

Il en a un petit plus dans le ventre qu'il n'y paraît même si cela reste sommaire


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2015)

En hiver, tu travailles dehors avec des mitaines et il a de bonnes performances.


----------



## Ipod-tow (25 Octobre 2015)

Ouuuuu il y a des membres qui on lu la News sur le MacBook avec de l'eau xD


----------



## Ipod-tow (27 Octobre 2015)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le MBA , Malheureusement je doute fort un retina sur cette machine :/
ou même juste un travail sur le design 
le MBA aurait du ou aurait pu, être le mac Ultime avec un écran bord à bord, du rétina et rêvons à une CG dédiée  
Non à coté on a le MB 12 qui n'est pas vilain mais ce sont beaucoup de compromis


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> <...>
> ... avec quel type de port*s* ???
> <...>


Pourquoi un pluriel ?


----------



## nerfok (7 Novembre 2015)

Quand le MacBook est sorti j'ai été déçu.
Je souhaitais remplacer mon MacBook Air 13' de 2013, j'ai longuement hésité entre le pro 13', un MacBook Air 13' dernière version et le nouveau MacBook 12'. Le budget entre les 2 appareils était sensiblement équivalent si l'on compte les options et les accessoires. J'ai fait plusieurs visites à l'Apple Store, lu beaucoup de forum... 
Écran, connectiques, mobilité, le choix et les compromis étaient vraiment difficiles.
Après beaucoup d'hésitations j'ai finalement opté pour le nouveau MacBook 12'.
Je suis un parfais nomade, je le traîne dans les avions, de bureau en bureau à l'hôtel etc... Mon utilisation est essentiellement bureautique, internet, ... Donc très basique.
J'avoue qu'après 2 mois d'utilisation je ne regrette pas mon choix. Je n'ai vu aucune différence de performance ou de fluidité. Le passage à El Capitan a encore amélioré ce dernier point, je n'ai constaté aucun ralentissement. Même Windows 10 qui tourne sous Parallels Desktop 11 fonctionne parfaitement. L'écran est vraiment agréable et sa qualité compense la plus petite taille, c'était ma crainte, a 50 ans les lunettes sont nécessaires .
Les adaptateurs ne sont pas trop contraignants, le chargeur est plus petit et moins lourd, au final tout est plus compact. Petit à petit des câbles USB type C font leur apparition, mais il faut être patient. J'attends toujours la sortie d'un adaptateur pour me connecter à mon écran 27' (Mini DisplayPort). C'est mon principal reproche. Par ailleurs l'utilisation de ce MacBook est un vrai bonheur.
Bon WE à tous


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Novembre 2015)

Il a des qualités , après on est dans le système consommation pure. Pour peux qu'on veuille mettre à jour la machine régulièrement en "OS" j'entends. 
Je pense qu'il faudra le changer tous les 1 à 2 ans. Du coup une location Fnac peut être la solution pour certain.


----------



## Fonzerelli (13 Novembre 2015)

Petite question : la navigation sur Safari avec 2 doigts sur le trackpad fonctionne moyennement sur mon Macbook.
Avec la magic mouse (à 1 doigt) cela fonctionne à chaque fois mais sur le trackpad, je dirais 1 fois sur 3.

Vous avez aussi remarqué ça ?


----------



## SirDeck (13 Novembre 2015)

nop !


----------



## allinmac (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai acheté mon premier Mac Book Air d'occasion en MARS 2009 (13' - DD 64Go). Je l'ai revendu en SEPTEMBRE 2011 pour acheter un Mac Book Air en 11' et SSD de 128 Go (4Go de RAM).

Depuis 2009 donc, le Mac Book Air est ma machine principale et il me suit partout. J'ai une utilisation très basique (Word, Excel, Mail, Safari, Calendrier, Rappels, ...) et ses capacités me donnent entière satisfaction.

A la sortie du nouveau Mac Book 12', j'ai pensé : "Voilà ma future machine !!". Après 4 ans de bons et loyaux services, mon fidèle Mac Book Air 11' mérite bien sa retraite (pour le plus grand bonheur de mon fils).

En route donc vers mon APR (iConcept - Bayonne) pour voir et essayer la nouveauté.

Je lance toutes mes applis habituelles : aucun problème, tout tourne parfaitement avec beaucoup de fluidité. Compte tenu de mon utilisation très bureautique et de mon besoin de mobilité, c'est la machine idéale

J'opte donc pour le modèle de base (SSD : 256 Go, 8 Go de RAM) avec l'option processeur de 1,3 Ghz tout de même pour prévoir le futur : 1.750 € tout de même.

Vient alors la question des adaptateurs. Et là, grosse déception : IMPOSSIBLE de brancher mon écran 27' Thunderbolt que j'utilise quand je suis à mon bureau !!
Grâce à cet écran, j'ai une parfaite station de travail, avec du son, des prises USB au cas où (j'utilise les ports USB 2 fois par an environ !), un clavier et un trackpad bluetooth.

APPLE n'a prévu aucune solution !! Ni adaptateur usb-c vers Thunderbolt, ni nouvel écran compatible usb-c.

Ma conseillère habituelle me confirme que rien n'existe pour le moment, sinon un nouvel écran avec un adaptateur HDMI : 500-600 € de plus.

J'ai donc reporté mon achat en attendant que les choses évoluent.

J'ai lu sur MacG que le THUNDERBOLT 3 était prévu, en espérant que cette nouvelle norme serait installée dans une prochaine mise à jour du Mac Book 12" en même temps que les nouveaux processeurs INTEL CORE-M.

Peut-être que la mise à jour du Mac Pro avec ces nouveaux ports TB3 annoncera la sortie d'un écran compatible TB3 !?

En attendant, mon bon vieux MBA tourne plein pot 10 heures par jours sans faiblir et je fais des provisions pour renouveler l'écran en même temps que l'ordi.

C'est magique APPLE : C'est une révolution ... Mais il faut tout racheter. On ne se refait pas.


----------



## nerfok (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour
Mon utilisation est tout à fait équivalente. Et travaille avec un MacBook Air 13' depuis 2011, remplacé en 2013 par un 13' à nouveau.
J'ai acquis le nouveau MacBook cet été et j'en suis très satisfait.
Au bureau, j'ai conservé l'ancien MacBook Air, et je synchronise les données via Dropbox. En attendant de pouvoir connecter le nouveau MacBook à l'écran Cinema Display 27' : j'ai un Hydradock (http://www.hydradock.com/) en précommande. Le seul adaptateur, semble t-il capable de connecter un port mini display à l'USB type C, en tous cas pour l'instant.


----------



## allinmac (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ton message. Je ne suis seul à avoir ce soucis d'écran !!

En effet, le recours à un dock est un bon palliatif.  

Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé celui-ci :

http://www.nonda.co/products/usb-c-hub-for-apple-new-macbook-12-plus

Mais ce dernier, comme le tien, ne propose pas de port TB.  Et je ne pense pas que le port Mini Display convienne pour connecter un écran TB. 

Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## Matt82 (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté le dernier macbook (1.2Ghz - 8Go RAM - 512Go SSD) la semaine dernière à MediaMarkt en Suisse pour la modique somme de 1549 CHF, soit un peu plus de 1400euros contre 1799euros en France... Calcul vite fait.
On lit beaucoup de choses contradictoires sur cette machine, et j'ai beaucoup hésité avant de choisir ce modèle, ou un MBP ou Air.

je n'ai pas choisi le Air car écran non rétina, et design moins séduisant je dois l'admettre.
Le MBP quand à lui me semblait trop lourd et trop cher.

A ceux qui hésitent à cause de ses performances, et je peux les comprendre, je dirai qu'au quotidien il fait vraiment le job à merveille, dans un silence absolu.
Le clavier et le trackpad sont très agréables mais nécessitent un petit temps d'adaptation. 
L'écran quand à lui offre un réel confort, on se croirait sur iPad Air.

Au niveau des performances, j'ai fait un petit montage HD pour voir sur iMovie pour tester, pas de soucis particulier. 
Le rendu final met un peu plus de temps que mon ancienne machine, mais rien de dramatique.

Je n'ai pas essayé Final Cut dessus mais je le ferai pour voir. 
La conversion d'un .MKV à un .avi par contre prend presque le temps d'un film, mais bon il suffit de la lancer la nuit... 
J'ai pu jouer sans problème à Starcraft II, Diablo III ou encore Portal via Steam.
Pas des jeux super récents on est d'accord, mais c'est à ceux là que je joue sur ordi, pour le reste j'ai des consoles.


Le manque de ports ne me pose pas de problèmes, j'avais un iMac 27" et l'accès peu pratique des ports dans le dos de la bête m'avait habitué à déjà prendre un hub USB disposé sur le bureau.

Par contre, ils auraient pu laisser les petites pattes sur le chargeur, pour enrouler le câble cétait vraiment pratique...
Et pour le moment *je n'ai pas réussi à activer airPlay sur mon aTV2*, je regarderai ce soir pour la restaurer avant de re-tester. Il me semble pourtant que ça devrait jouer (?)

Au passage j'ai pu jouer un peu avec l'iPad Pro, mais je trouve qu'au quotidien iOS ne permet pas de travailler aussi vite et confortablement que Mac OS X.
Voilà pour mon témoignage.


----------



## Ardienn (23 Novembre 2015)

Salut @Matt82 : tu t'es pris ton mac en Suisse, c'est bien ça ? dans quelle ville? Question bête : pas de souci particulier, au niveau de la prise, ou du clavier? C'est clair que ça peut être intéressant, limite ça paye le weekend!


----------



## Matt82 (23 Novembre 2015)

Ardienn a dit:


> Salut @Matt82 : tu t'es pris ton mac en Suisse, c'est bien ça ? dans quelle ville? Question bête : pas de souci particulier, au niveau de la prise, ou du clavier? C'est clair que ça peut être intéressant, limite ça paye le weekend!


Hello,
oui je l'ai acheté au MediaMarkt de Meyrin à côté de l'aéroport de Genève où les prix sont souvent meilleurs qu'à l'Apple Store de Geneve.
J'avais regardé un peu les occasions sur iGen ou LBC, ben c'était limite plus cher que du neuf pour le coup...

Les prises sont les mêmes qu'en France pour ce genre de matériel. Idem pour les iPhones (ça met les versions 64Go au prix des 16Go en France approximativement). Pour les prix, tu les trouves sur apple.ch, le taux de change étant d'environ 1.10 en ce moment. Apres on trouve les offres sur le site de MediaMarkt.

Pour le clavier, bossant à Genève en tant que frontalier, j'y suis déjà habitué. Un des avantages du clavier suisse est que les chiffres sont par défaut actifs (sur les touches de caractères spéciaux au dessus des lettres), et sur un portable sans pavé numérique je trouve ça vraiment pas mal.


----------



## Ardienn (23 Novembre 2015)

@Matt82 : merci pour toutes ces précisions, quand je devrai changer de matos, j'y penserai. 
Pour le mec qui veut se payer un imac ou un mac mini, c'est pas mal aussi. Suffit de se prendre un autre clavier ensuite. 
Thanks, en tout cas.


----------



## Fonzerelli (23 Novembre 2015)

Vous pouvez le commander sur Microspot et le faire livrer dans un point relais.
http://www.microspot.ch/msp/pages/storeLocator.jsf

Le premier prix est 1107€


----------



## Matt82 (23 Novembre 2015)

Sinon si tu connais quelqu'un en Suisse pour la livraison tu peux acheter sur l'Apple Store directement un clavier AZERTY même en Suisse.


----------



## Fulks78 (24 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour voila maintenant presque 3 semaines que j'ai acheté mon Macbook 12" en version de base gris sidéral.
Avant cela j'étais sur un Macbook Pro Retina 13" de base que j'avais acheté à l'époque en me disant que j'allais pouvoir m'essayer régulièrement au montage vidéo. Résultat je n'en ai fait que 2 sous iMovie en 2 ans.
Mon utilisation étant essentiellement axée sur le surf, un peu de bureautique et visionnage de films MKV c'est tout naturellement que j'ai pensé au nouveau Macbook à sa sortie.
Ayant déjà eu un Macbook Air 13" j'ai pu apprécier la légèreté d'un ordi portable que je n'ai pas retrouvée avec mon Macbook Pro.
Le Macbook 12" était donc le meilleur compromis pour moi (avoir l'écran Rétina du Macbook Pro et la légèreté voir mieux d'un Air).
Si il est vrai que les critiques n'ont pas été tendres avec cette nouvelle machine il faut bien comprendre qu'elle ne s'adresse pas à Mr tout le monde. Ce mac est dédié à un public averti qui ne connecte pas régulièrement des périphériques à sa machine et qui n'a pas besoin de puissance.
Depuis 3 semaines j'apprécie vraiment ce confort d'utilisation essentiellement du à la légèreté à ce superbe écran et ce nouveau clavier. Mis à jour sous El Capitan dès le déballage je n'ai eu à déplorer aucun lag aucun ralentissement (j'utilise Safari).
Le seul petit détail qui attire mon attention et que je surveille de très près c'est la santé de la batterie:
Au déballage (je rappelle que le Mac est neuf et non refurb) elle était de 98% et après 3 semaines elle est à 96%.
Je trouve cette dégradation de la santé de la batterie beaucoup trop rapide en comparaison avec mon ancien Macbook Pro Retina que j'ai revendu avec une batterie à 97% de santé au bout de 2 ans.
Pour conclure je dirais que c'est une très bonne machine qui arrive peut être trop tôt pour certain. Son prix élevé m'a beaucoup freiné au début et je suis de ceux qui pense qu'Apple pousse encore un peu plus le vice car ils pourraient offrir ce fameux adaptateur qui coute la bagatelle de 89EUR et aussi la rallonge pour le chargeur qui est livrée par défaut avec les autres machines.


----------



## Fulks78 (24 Novembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Forcément avec ce ridicule port unique, on passe son temps à faire des cycles de recharge !
> Ce produit a des aspects très prometteurs mais d'autres totalement stupides ... sans parler du prix scandaleux !


Non pour ma part le problème doit venir d'ailleurs je n'en suis qu'a 4 cycles...
Après je partage totalement ton avis sur le prix.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un MacBook Air Mid 2013 avec un Intel i7 1,7Ghz, 8 Go de ram et 256 Go de SSD.

Je n'ai pas de gros besoin, (surf, bureautique, un peu de photo... mais pas de jeu, ni montage vidéo).

Ce MacBook me fait de l'œil avec son écran Retina que je n'ai pas et son design juste magnifique.

Mon MBA mid 2013 est plus puissant que ce MacBook ? (Version de base).

Je ne supporte pas les ralentissements donc si c'est pas fluide c'est pas pour moi.

Que pensez-vous de ce MacBook VS le MacBook Air que je possède ? 

Bien à vous.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Novembre 2015)

Oui effectivement, c'est pas faux.

C'est vrai que l'écran Retina est magnifique mais mon MBA mid 2013 encaisse sans broncher toutes les tâches que j'effectue et je pense que justement c'est le fait de n'a pas avoir d'écran Retina. 
Du coup le CPU i7 et la partie graphique ne fatigue pas du tout.

Et j'avoue que les ralentissements sont pour moi rédhibitoires.

Je pense que je vais attendre 1 ou même 2 ans le temps que toutes ces machines fassent leur preuve et évoluent un peu.

Dommage ! Apple aurait mieux fait selon moi de rester sur du core i5 ou i7 même avec un ventilo...

Avec un core M j'ai des doutes sur la longévité des updates de Mac OSX... 

Le futur répondra à toutes ces questions.

Merci d'avoir pris du temps pour me répondre.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Novembre 2015)

Je suis d'accord avec toi. 

Apple fait de très bonne machine... mais pas forcément dès le premier jour de la sortie.

Les MBA de 2011-2015 sont presque parfait... en faisant un peu d'histoire le MBA de 2008 était magnifique, mais pas très véloce, avec un disque dur physique, mais cela donnait le ton de la suite.

Aujourd'hui les MBA sont puissants, rapides, avec une autonomie très large, il aura fallu 2 à 3 ans pour que Apple fasse évoluer les choses et c'est normal.

Il faut du temps pour arriver à peaufiner les produits. Ce MacBook est de bon augure, encore un marché de niche pour le moment mais on voit bien où le vent tourne...

Ce MacBook peut être un achat coup de cœur pour ceux qui veulent et peuvent se faire plaisir avec un design superbe.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Novembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Moi je parierais sur le fait que le macbook 12 et le MBA vont fusionner et tu auras une machine légère, assez puissante, rapide, avec l'écran retina et une connectique suffisante ...
> 
> L'avenir nous le dira...



Oui c'est fort probable, je ne crois pas que le MBA actuel bénéficiera d'un écran Retina.

Il sera sans doute remplacé par un modèle parallèle et/ou fusionné avec le MacBook 12 actuel.

On verra mais je pense que les core ARM peuvent aussi bousculer tout cela et peut être apparaître dans un Mac un jour ? 
Quand on voit la puissance du A9x de l'iPad Pro ça commence à causer.

Je ne critique pas ceux qui ont acheté ce MacBook 12, c'est un achat coup de cœur et la raison n'a pas toujours sa place, et ce MacBook 12 fait déjà le "job" dans certaines utilisations. On achète plus une vision du futur et je comprends que certains soient emballés.
Le tout est d'acheter en connaissance de cause avec les avantages et inconvénients.


----------



## Fonzerelli (20 Décembre 2015)

Ce petit convertisseur USB-C GranVela me fait de l'œil…
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017UI0WMK

Vous pensez que ça vaut l'officiel d'Apple ?


----------



## Matt82 (8 Janvier 2016)

Sauf que tu n'es pas à leur place ;-)


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

Même si j'étais à leur place (et je ne serais pas contre l'idée d'avoir la bestiole sous la main), je n'y parviendrais pas.
Quelle souplesse ce dragon...


----------

